# Let's talk helmets!



## Wheatermay

So I broke my two fur babies these past two summers. I have went off quiet a few times and have had about four concussions.... The last one (w/o a helmet) was an incident where my saddle pinched my mare. She immediately began to run and spun 360, sending me flying off and landing about two feet from pavement (luckily I landed in the grass), but I was knocked unconscious for almost five minutes. So I finally agreed with my husband to wear a helmet with my young horses. I know I will probably get made fun of (which is sad, bc I would get so mad if someone told my husband not to wear on on his dirtbike). I was surprised to see how many experienced riders supported me. So how many of you wear helmets? And how many of you are guilty of teasing? (please dont tease, just give your reason why you tease, lol)


----------



## smguidotti

I wear one religiously. 

In fact my dressage trainer does too. Also, my previous trainer who teaches at a fancy barn has to wear one because it is MANDATORY for ALL riders of EVERY level. 

I don't see the point in taking such a risk. Needless to say, I cringe when I see those young girls running barrels without a helmet . . .

I don't understand why people have to tease someone or mock the idea of wearing one. As if there is this idea that if you wear a helmet you are less experienced of a rider or even emasculating if you are a man.
^and if the above is the secret reason you DON'T wear one than maybe you need to rethink why you even ride horses at all.


----------



## DancingArabian

I wear a helmet and body protector every ride. No exceptions. I will not ride with people who do not wear helmets. They may not be concerned about themselves, but I really don't want to be there for the time they happen to get their brains smashed against a rock.

I don't understand why you would not wear a helmet on an untrained horse. What could be possibly worth the risk?

I also don't understand the comment about teasing. Are you concerned that people on the board would tease you for wearing a helmet? I think you'll find on this board you'll get more grief for NOT wearing a helmet.

I hope you realize that 4 concussions is serious. If you look at all the recent studies on children and sports injuries, you'll find that you've already passed the number of concussions "allowed" before that child has to give up sports FOR LIFE? Concussions put you at a higher risk for personality changes, memory loss, problems with cognitive function, anxiety, depression, etc etc etc. You're even at higher risk for Alzheimer's and dementia. 

What is so horrible about a helmet that you repeatedly risked that? Even if someone did tease you for a helmet, why is that person's opinion SO IMPORTANT that you would risk it? I'm not chiding you, but I really don't understand your stance on not wearing a helmet.

A link talking about some of my points: http://www.npr.org/2012/08/07/158361378/is-there-a-concussion-crisis-in-sports


----------



## SorrelHorse

I do not ride in one unless the barn requires it or unless I am showing english/at a show that requires it. However, I do not condemn those that do wear theirs....


----------



## Wheatermay

NO NO NO! I WEAR A HELMET NOW! It's all black and shiny! It's hard to remember to wear it, But I've been remembering! I have had one fall off my gelding since I started wearing it. Didnt hit my head, but glad I had it on. I am older now, and I have a small child to care for. Like I told my hubby. I really cant tell you I wont wear one, when I expect you to wear one on his bike. There arent many people who wear one around here. So I decided to try to be a role model for the kids riding around here and encourage and praise them for wearing helmets!  The main reason I didnt wear one, is bc no one around her does. I finally changed my thinking tho. Trying to change others too. This is our chance to maybe convince more folks to wear them!


----------



## oh vair oh

Why? We don't want to be convinced  My horse lopes slow and my hair looks perfect, nothing else matters!


----------



## Zeke

I'm a western rider who wears one, admittedly mostly on horses I'm unfamiliar with or I know to sometimes be spooky. I just much rather deal with wearing something less then fashionable while I ride then to suffer any painful consequences, I'm a total wimp that way. I'm young and do not want to later feel the impacts concussions can have on me. A friend of mine is a pilot by profession and chooses to wear one because head trauma could end her career. 

The only "teasing" that bothers me is that somehow my wearing a helmet has translated to my drill team mates that I'm afraid to ride...little silly to me and digs at my self esteem a little. 

A big distinction, that I'm pointing out because of Oh vair oh's comment, is that I don't think this thread is about convincing people to wear helmets. It's an absolutely personal choice. I do not, I'll repeat....I DO NOT preach to other adult riders that they should wear a helmet, in return all I ask is that you don't look down on me for wearing one.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Helmets should be worn with EVERY horse, not just green ones.

My SIL and I are the only adult Western riders at our local show that wear helmets. If others are going to make fun of us for it, perhaps they've lost too many brain cells by hitting their helmetless heads too many times. I honestly could care less what others think. My safety is more important than my vanity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

nikelodeon79 said:


> Helmets should be worn with EVERY horse, not just green ones.
> 
> My SIL and I are the only adult Western riders at our local show that wear helmets. If others are going to make fun of us for it, perhaps they've lost too many brain cells by hitting their helmetless heads too many times. I honestly could care less what others think. My safety is more important than my vanity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think I just got called stupid... :rofl:


----------



## smguidotti

oh vair oh said:


> Why? We don't want to be convinced  My horse lopes slow and my hair looks perfect, nothing else matters!


I hope that's only sarcasm - regardless of whether or not your horse can lope slow is beside the point.


----------



## tinyliny

funny how much things can differ by region. Around here, many more persons ride in helmets than don't, regardless of discipline.

It's like perfectly normal. I feel "naked" without mine.


----------



## smguidotti

tinyliny said:


> funny how much things can differ by region. Around here, many more persons ride in helmets than don't, regardless of discipline.
> 
> It's like perfectly normal. I feel "naked" without mine.


So do I, I also feel unbalanced :/


----------



## oh vair oh

smguidotti said:


> I hope that's only sarcasm - regardless of whether or not your horse can lope slow is beside the point.


I've pretty much just given up trying to explain my reasons for not wearing one, and why people don't have the right to make me wear one - the only reason I have to give is "because I don't want to". 

Doesn't mean I don't have any brain cells in my head... What's up with that?


Also, my mom wore a helmet show jumping for 30 years and broke her neck. Helmet ain't gonna save you from being paralyzed, trampled, or otherwise. Doesn't mean we start condemning jumpers for not wearing neck braces. Though I do wear a helmet when I jump because I am inexperienced and using more of the horse's physical capabilities. Versus in western pleasure where I usually do no more than a crawl.

Sometimes you just play the odds that are in your best favor. The higher the chance of danger, the more likely I will put on a helmet. I.e. breaking a young horse, difficult trail rides, jumping, inexperience, etc. versus my high experience level with working a western horse on a flat, my capabilities and confidence to train in a "crisis" moment, and my ability to read a horse. There is always the 1% that the horse will randomly "freak out", but my quality of comfort exceeds my concern for that small percentage. Like how driving a car is infinitely more dangerous, but our need to travel to work quickly exceeds our concern for the likelihood of injury.


----------



## Wheatermay

My fall was a wake up call. I mean, when your waking up wondering why you dreamt you fell off, then slowly realize that you WAS actually riding and it wsnt a dream! Then my husband's face when he picked me up off the trail to take me to ER. I had to also put myself in my loved ones shoes. I was lucky I didnt hit the concrete. My horse wasnt trying to hurt me, but she is young and overreacted. Another loved one of mine was riding her 12yr old horse in her field when he reared at something in the path and she fell off backwards and hit her head and knocked herself out... this is also one of the people that laughs at me when I buckle mine up. It DOES bother me a little that my riding skills are questioned bc I choose to wear a helmet. But I also point out that I am riding a green and started arab crosses... Which helps, but I should have ot make a reason to justify my choice. I am just one of those people who do care what people think I guess. But not enough to make me not wear my helmet and risk it. I wish I had worn one when I started. It would have save me alot of headaches (literally)...


----------



## Wheatermay

@oh Vair Oh, I see what your saying. I dont want to force you to wear one. But for myself, I know the injuries a helmet won't prevent, but the brain is still rather important, so I'll try to protect that. I thought eventually after my horses are more experienced that I would take it off, but by then my son will be riding, and I want him to wear one. I cant tell him to wear one, while I dont. I'm going to set an example.


----------



## oh vair oh

Wheatermay said:


> @oh Vair Oh, I see what your saying. I dont want to force you to wear one. But for myself, I know the injuries a helmet won't prevent, but the brain is still rather important, so I'll try to protect that. I thought eventually after my horses are more experienced that I would take it off, but by then my son will be riding, and I want him to wear one. I cant tell him to wear one, while I dont. I'm going to set an example.


Good for you, and you should. If you feel you need a helmet, then you should probably wear one : ). I don't have a problem with that at all - your gut and intuition are the most important indicators of a situation. And you should set a good example for your son. I do agree that children should wear helmets. I had to wear a helmet until I was 14 and then I was allowed to make the decision on my own. Of course, if I had less experience (I have been on a horse since birth), I would continue to express the need for a helmet until you have reached a high level of confidence in yourself and your horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse

On young horses (and I seem to be riding many these days....) I generally wear a helmet and a body protector for the first few rides. Then just the helmet. Then none at all.... I am extremely confident in my ability to stay on a horse (My trainer has actually been telling me I need to do saddle bronc, with a serious tone, even though I keep telling her NO. :lol: ) But young horses are just young horses; Inexperienced and overreactive.

However the mare I have now...I do not feel the need.

I don't believe that there is a right or wrong answer. I think it's personal preference. I do often preach to the riders at the barn about wearing a helmet, then I turn right around and get on my horse without one. I'm a walking contradiction. 

OP - I think it's great that you are being careful with your safety. ^^


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

Wheatermay said:


> @oh Vair Oh, I see what your saying. I dont want to force you to wear one. But for myself, I know the injuries a helmet won't prevent, but the brain is still rather important, so I'll try to protect that. I thought eventually after my horses are more experienced that I would take it off, but by then my son will be riding, and I want him to wear one. I cant tell him to wear one, while I dont. I'm going to set an example.


Yeah. I like the comparison between helmets and seat belts. Sure people can still die or be seriously injured in a car accident, even if they are wearing their seat belt, but it won't be because they flew through the car's windshield. 

I know I can still be seriously injured in a fall, but the risk of a traumatic brain injury is greatly reduced.

And I absolutely never ride in a car without a seat belt, nor do I ride any horse without a helmet. It is not a matter of training or trust in the horse, since any horse can trip (which is how I had my first and so far only fall).


----------



## Wheatermay

I actually didnt know they have body protectors for horsesback riding! LOL... I could have used that a few months ago, bwahaha!


----------



## WickedNag

Do not ever wear a helmet, have never even tried one on. Would never make fun of anyone wearing one...or scold someone for not. I hate when someone posts pictures and than there is the "where is the helmet on that kid" My daughter (16) and granddaughter (10) both own them and both wear them at times.

oh vair oh I loved your post on not wrecking your hair and that your horse lopes slow. Thanks for the morning smile.


----------



## HorseMom1025

My daughter always wears a helmet when she rides. She even wears one in her WP classes. We have had judges refuse to place her because of it. It's awful that there are people who condem others for being safe, but we knew the "risks" and chose safety over ribbons.

I also will not get on a horse without a helmet. I don't care if it's that dead broke 30 year old arthritic gelding who just shuffles along the trail...I have a helmet on my head.

We have been to two shows where children were seriously hurt. Those injuries would have been greatly reduced had they been wearing helmets. The first child was strapped onto a nutty gelding who bolted into the arena, tore around twice and threw her into a wall. Concussion, cracked skull and broken ribs for that 7 year old. The second was on a very sweet horse, walking across the parking lot when he was stung by a bee and suddenly bucked. His rider struck her head on the pavement and immediately had a seizure. She is 14 and now has seizures regularly when she never had them before.

Those are my reasons. I tell everyone that it is their choice...unless it is my daughter or any of the children tht I claim as "mine" (Godsons, girls in my troop, or kids we invite to ride with us).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79

SorrelHorse said:


> I think I just got called stupid... :rofl:


Lol, no, my comment was directed towards people who make fun of people who wear helmets. You (and the other person who got offended) said you don't make fun of people who wear them, therefore you do have brain cells, lol!

For those who are so darn confident about staying on, what happens if the horse goes down? My QH reared up and over with me. No staying on that. A young horse was hit by ground bees and dropped to the ground, pinning my leg underneath. While I was yelling at him to get up (he was going to roll) and trying to get off, he sprang up and started bucking. I landed in a pile of rocks, actually splitting my helmet. My pony tripped and fell while my cousin was riding him. 

It is certainly everyone's choice to make and their risk to take. I'm not calling people stupid for not wearing helmets, but I do think perhaps they are a bit delusional if they feel nothing will ever happen, egotistical if they think they are so awesome they'll never fall off, or perhaps just plain old reckless.

Sure we take risks every day but usually try to minimize those risks (seat belts in cars, etc.).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Wheatermay said:


> I actually didnt know they have body protectors for horsesback riding! LOL... I could have used that a few months ago, bwahaha!


They can feel awkward at first but I feel really wrong and naked riding without a helmet and vest. I get worried that I'll crack my head open without the helmet (maybe I'd feel different if I didn't have a hot flighty Arab..?). I can't even drive a short ways without putting my seatbelt on - it feels wrong. 

Not wearing a helmet is your (general you) choice but your choice can affect other people, and that's where I think it's not right. Sure it won't protect every injury but only abstaining does. I don't think that's a reasonable argument. A couple of concussions can scar your brain forever, forcig your spouse or child to have to look after a young but brain damaged person who just took one too many knocks on the head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

DancingArabian said:


> ... A couple of concussions can scar your brain forever, forcig your spouse or child to have to look after a young but brain damaged person who just took one too many knocks on the head.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


By that standard, no kid should be allowed on a 'Jungle Gym' without a helmet. We used to play 'King of the Hill' on these...the goal being to stand at the top and last as long as possible before another kid knocks you off. I spent a few moments on the ground at times, staring up and wondering what happened:










Except when I was young, the earth hadn't formed enough sand yet so we had hard ground underneath.

I wear a helmet for 90-95% of my riding. I don't tease others who wear them, and I don't make fun of those who do not...


----------



## DancingArabian

Can't relate. Never played on a jungle gym 

I don't tease people for wearing or not wearing a helmet but I won't ride with someone who isn't.

There are plenty of things that are dangerous. I imagine a mother would stop children from pushing each other off the top of the jungle gym. Why does the stupidity and innate meanness of children translate into a grown adult making an informed choice to take a risk that can be mitigated with a helmet? How does that same example translate into the riders choice effectively demonstrating a lack of concern that the helmet may prevent an injury that leaves them as a burden on their loved ones?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

DancingArabian said:


> ...I imagine a mother would stop children from pushing each other off the top of the jungle gym. Why does the stupidity and innate meanness of children translate into a grown adult making an informed choice to take a risk that can be mitigated with a helmet? How does that same example translate into the riders choice effectively demonstrating a lack of concern that the helmet may prevent an injury that leaves them as a burden on their loved ones?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, life is full of risks. I know of mothers who wouldn't consider letting their child on a horse even if the child was wearing a suit of armor and the horse was lame.

Back when the earth & I were young, we kids thought we were having fun. Knew a few kids who broke an arm or rib, but I'm glad we didn't have teachers or parents running over to save us from ourselves. Of course, we used to practice throwing knives on the playground at school too. My goodness! We could have poked someone's eye out! We were so stupid and innately mean...

Wanna hear any stories about life before cars had seat belts? Hmmm...probably not. What about playing football with no gear back when kids kept score and there were both winners AND losers? Stupid and mean may be no way to live life, but it has worked for me!


----------



## JustDressageIt

oh vair oh said:


> . If you feel you need a helmet, then you should probably wear one.


I didn't want to get into this... But this is the exact mentality that needs to be nipped in the bud. Parelli has the same attitude and it drives me bonkers. His attitude is that you don't trust your horse if you wear a helmet, or your horse isn't trained enough if you "have to" wear a helmet. 
I don't feel I "need" to wear my helmet. I feel that I SHOULD protect MY brain. I'm speaking for myself here, I don't care if anyone else wears a helmet or not. Anything can happen when riding. I was hacking out an old gelding who needed to be encouraged every.step.of.the.way -- until a bee stung him. No way to predict or prevent that. 
Courtney King-Dye is the reason I put my helmet on in those moments of "man, I don't wanna!" She was a grand Prix dressage rider. She was riding a horse one day (who she made a point of mentioning had NEVER done anything naughty!) when he tripped. Tripped. No spooking, bucking, bolting... Nothing "naughty." She incurred a massive brain injury. She is now able to ride tests at a walk. One video I saw of her riding a test at a walk, the announcer asked for everyone to hold their applause until after she was back on a lead line. 
Oh my god. I couldn't imagine going from riding (and competing successfully) to having to be on a lead line. 
I still occasionally ride without a helmet, but those rides are few and far between now. 

I don't care of anyone else wears a helmet or not, it's your decision. But do NOT chastise or belittle me for choosing to do so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

bsms said:


> Well, life is full of risks. I know of mothers who wouldn't consider letting their child on a horse even if the child was wearing a suit of armor and the horse was lame.
> 
> Back when the earth & I were young, we kids thought we were having fun. Knew a few kids who broke an arm or rib, but I'm glad we didn't have teachers or parents running over to save us from ourselves. Of course, we used to practice throwing knives on the playground at school too. My goodness! We could have poked someone's eye out! We were so stupid and innately mean...
> 
> Wanna hear any stories about life before cars had seat belts? Hmmm...probably not. What about playing football with no gear back when kids kept score and there were both winners AND losers? Stupid and mean may be no way to live life, but it has worked for me!


You really walk around and physically knock people down when they're in your way? It doesn't seem at all mean to do that? Or stupid to knock someone off a structure high enough to cause a broken bone?

Just because something was done years ago doesn't mean it was safe or the best or even a good way to go about it. Just because it worked out well for some doesn't mean you stick with it either. Why do you think playgrounds have sand and rubber mats? Clearly someone thought it would be a good idea.

You still didn't answer my question 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

The playground analogy doesn't work for me at all. A jungle Jim is a stationary object that as long as it is maintained...by itself it can cause no harm. The harm comes from an individual not knowing their limits and causing harm to themselves.

With horses, bicycles, and cars we add another force...forward motion at speed. So, not only are you relying on the operators skill, you also have added the element of propulsion. And anyone with a basic understanding of physics knows tht adds another element of danger.

We can also add other riders/drivers to the equation. What are their skills? They pose a danger to you if they lose control.

Finally, with equines, we add the level of training of the horse, his or her "quirks" and the fact that they are capable of independent thought and action regardless of how well trained they are. A car or bike is not "spooked" by a snake...the driver/rider may be, but the car or bike has no opinion and takes no action. A horse, on the other hand, may have walked calmly past a snake 100x...but something about that snake today triggers his instincts and he takes off.

Personally, after calculating the risks, I have chosen helmets for myself and my daughter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke

JustDressageIt said:


> I didn't want to get into this... But this is the exact mentality that needs to be nipped in the bud. Parelli has the same attitude and it drives me bonkers. His attitude is that you don't trust your horse if you wear a helmet, or your horse isn't trained enough if you "have to" wear a helmet.
> I don't feel I "need" to wear my helmet. I feel that I SHOULD protect MY brain. I'm speaking for myself here, I don't care if anyone else wears a helmet or not. I couldn't imagine going from riding (and competing successfully) to having to be on a lead line.
> 
> I still occasionally ride without a helmet, but those rides are few and far between now.
> 
> I don't care of anyone else wears a helmet or not, it's your decision. But do NOT chastise or belittle me for choosing to do so.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This! Why does my wearing a helmet make people think I'm somehow less of a rider, or afraid of my horse? I can ride without a helmet, I do it periodically, like at a rodeo performance where my drill teams uniform means I cannot. I prefer to wear it though. It does not effect those around me, why should they form silly assumptions based on its presence?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

I have worn a helmet once in my life, when I was taking a potential new horse for a test ride and the owner at the time wouldn't let me on without one. I HATED the feel of it, I felt like a bobblehead, like my head was too heavy and I was unbalanced. I also felt like I had no peripheral vision and it made me feel claustrophobic. 

However - I am going to buy a helmet. I have started taking lessons and my instructor would really prefer me to wear one, and there is a local riding organization that I would like to join that has a mandatory helmet rule. My instructor has told me that if we find a properly sized and fitted helmet, it will help those feelings I previously described.

I would never make fun of anyone for riding with a helmet, and I'll freely admit that I probably will only wear my new one when I have to. Not because I think I'm some amazing rider who will never fall off, but because I just don't like it.


----------



## bsms

DancingArabian said:


> ... Why do you think playgrounds have sand and rubber mats? Clearly someone thought it would be a good idea. You still didn't answer my question


I did. You didn't understand the answer.

And no, I don't think rubber mats are needed for playing.

Learning to judge, accept or reject risk is a vital part of life. And no, not everyone will accept the same level of risk as others, nor should they. I wear a helmet when I ride, but I get tired of nannies telling everyone else to wear them. I don't have to live my life IAW your acceptance of risk. I'm allowed to evaluate my situation and determine how to proceed.

Would you prefer it if I said, "Kids should be allowed to climb trees?" My daughter broke her arm falling from one. She could have been killed, as could anyone who falls out of a tree. Should I require her to wear a helmet when climbing trees? Or ban her from climbing trees? Should I wear a helmet when I climb on the roof to repair leaks? What about when I'm painting the ceiling of our living room? At what point do I get the right to decide for myself what an acceptable risk is? I'm 54 BTW...


----------



## DancingArabian

bsms said:


> I did. You didn't understand the answer.


Perhaps my helmet was flawed then. I didn't see the answers to :
Why does the stupidity and innate meanness of children translate into a grown adult making an informed choice to take a risk that can be mitigated with a helmet? How does that same example translate into the riders choice effectively demonstrating a lack of concern that the helmet may prevent an injury that leaves them as a burden on their loved ones?

Saying that children used to undertake dangerous activities all the time back when the Earth was young doesn't answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Failbhe said:


> My instructor has told me that if we find a properly sized and fitted helmet, it will help those feelings I previously described.


Helmets nowadays are much more streamlined, light, and aerodynamic than they used to be. You should be able to find a really light, airy helmet that won't interfere with your vision or make you feel top heavy. 

I have a Tipperary Sportage and love it. I sometimes forget I have it on, but then, I've been wearing helmets for over 20 years so they're just part of my riding outfit now. 

I'd rather see someone wear one than not, but I'm not about to go all Mother Hen on other adults. Besides, although I do wear mine 99% of the time there's that odd 1% when I don't, and I most certainly didn't for the first 14 years of my riding life. So yeah, I don't have any room to tell another adult what* I* think they should do.


----------



## Britt

I only started wearing a helmet this year, and I try to wear it every time I ride, but sometimes I mess up and forget... though usually I forget it if I'm just riding in the Lot behind the house or a roundpen or something like that.

I used to think helmet's were odd looking and stupid, as I have grown up in a community where NO-ONE wears helmets and the idea of wearing a helmet for horseback-riding is laughable, at best. I live in a 'country' community where it's people who think they are cowboys, etc... 

After my gelding and I took a very bad fall earlier this year that put me in the ER for several hours, ((left me with knee braces, ankle braces, crutches, stitches, bruises, and a sever injury to the underside of my chin (thought it was broke, but it turned out it was only badly, badly bruised, concussion, not able to support my own weight for several weeks, etc...))... I bought a helmet as soon as I could after that wreck, because the thought of, 'if i had hit my skull as hard as i hit my chin, it could have easily killed me' kept floating around in my head.

I did get laughed at and teased by my older cousin (who's a jerk) a few times, but after a few times of seeing me riding with the helmet and realizing that no matter what he said, I was going to keep wearing it, the teasing stopped.

A plus to it, too... my 13 year old cousin has asked me if she saves the money, could I take her and help her buy a helmet for christmas, maybe.


I wear a Troxel Spirit.


----------



## beau159

Wheatermay said:


> My fall was a wake up call.


I commend you for deciding to now wear a helmet, but this is where the problem lies and I've seen it with many people I know, who don't start wearing a helmet until an accident has happened. One in particular was a high school rodeo contestant 2 years ago who had a major accident in the barrel racing and was in a coma for several days. Thankfully she healed up okay, but now her parents make her wear a helmet in order to compete. Again, _after _the fall. 

I was forced to wear a helmet at a young age. I think my grandmother purchased riding helmets for all us grandkids when I was 5 years old. At that time, I hated it. No one else wore a helmet and I felt stupid in it. When I got to my teenage years, that's when I stopped caring about what others thought. Since then, I've never ridden a horse without one. Often times, I am the *only* person wearing a helmet, especially at a lot of the barrel racing jackpots I go to. I truly feel it saved me one time when I was riding a young 3 yr old. Perfect little mare, never a buck out of her, but she completely stumbled over her own feet and rolled over me (best I can remember and piece the clues together as I was knocked unconsious). I ended up going to the ER in the morning as I couldn't stand without being naseous and dizzy. Had a grade 3 concussion, thankfully no physcial brain damage. But I hate to think how much worse it could have been if I didn't have my helmet on. I was very thankful I had it. 

I've only been made fun of wearing my helmet to my face once (as I'm sure there's been comments behind my back). And the person that made the to-my-face comment, was this little ***** boy, maybe about 12 years old, sitting on the fence by the out gate at an arena. I actually don't even remember what he said, but he made a derogatory comment about my "hat". Also made me think of what kind of parents this kids has that makes a comment like that to a complete stranger, who is much older than he. Jerk. 

Just gives me that much more motivation to kick everyone's butt at barrel racing, so I can be like "Yea, the chick wearing the helmet just beat YOU."


----------



## jaydee

I would never tell anyone to wear a helmet - as far as I'm concerned its 'their head, their brain their choice' However I would NEVER mock anyone who did wear one and I would never tell anyone not to wear one. 
I do however get really irritated by people who dont wear one based on the fact that they have either never fallen on their head therefore never will, dont know anyone who has ever fallen on their head or are so amazing that they know how to always fall safely
I didn't wear a helmet for all those years BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TOO. There is no other reason for not wearing one.

I never get on a horse without a helmet. I rode without one (other than at shows and hunting) until I was in my early 30's when the well behaved horse I was riding tripped on some brambles or vines hidden in the long grass & scrub I was riding through. I have no memory of what happened but friends with me told me he shot forwards onto his nose, I went over his shoulder and he kicked me on the head as he tried to jump over me. I had a fractured skull and a lovely scar to show for it. The pain was terrible and the hospital less than sympathetic as I'd chosen to not wear a helmet


----------



## kait18

helmets hmmm...
i generally don't wear helmets actually extremely rare when i do, i think i wore mine once this year and that was because i had to for the event. i also hardly wear any protective gear when i rock climb, or mountian bike. actually i dont wear a helmet anymore for rock climbing and when mountian biking the helmet is the only thing i have on without all my other gear. 

i decided to make and take those risks. 

i also wont make fun of anyone who wears them.
but i also expect the same curtesy if i don't judge you for wearing one don't judge me for not, nor tell me how foolish i am for not wearing it. 

i don't like people telling me what risks are exceptable or not , its my decision and i am old enough to make them on my own. i do however encourage with children and young riders to wear them. and when i am with them i will wear mine just to give more encouragement to them that it is acceptable to wear helmets no matter what.


----------



## Sherian

I ride english so wearing a helmet is more the norm. I almost always ride in a helmet and vest. I do break babies, jump, fox hunt, ride random horses bought at auctions etc and most people I know consider me a competant rider. I have martial arts training in how to fall safely but I still use the safety gear. Interestingly I have been most grateful for the vest when I fall off jumping/working at speed (seem to be able to hit and roll out of it better) and needed the helmet most when I fell off for some stupid reason hacking around on "good" horses (these seem to end in more of a "splat").
I have too many responsibilities that require my brain to be inside my skull - I can function pretty well with a broken arm, but not so well in a coma.
If a judge refused to place my child for wearing a helmet he and the show mangement would have a new understanding of angry mother bear.


----------



## smguidotti

I hate when I read on here that some people have had traumatic incidents where their helmet did NOT protect them. Helmets do not guarantee safety or safe landing, however, I'll be damned if anyone here tries to tell me that Helmets do NOT help saved lives. There ARE more incidents where the helmet saved a life than not. 
I am outraged that certain events/shows DO NOT allow helmets in competition! If anything, I would assume that if a horse is going to spook at something it will probably be somewhere less familiar with a lot of people around he does NOT know and cameras flashing and loud noises.


----------



## WickedNag

I think the point of the olden days was that we survived without all the protection. Cars weren't as plentiful and didn't move as fast. Seatbelts weren't in place but that is what killed my three year old granddaughter. I still wear one. 

I have no problem with anyone who wants to wear a helmet but I do have a problem being told I need too. I do not wear pads when I roller skate, I did not wear a helmet on a bike, motorcycle or a horse. I would never heckle someone who did but I like having that same respect given back to me also. It is MY decision just as wearing protection is yours.

I also liked it when we had losers and competitiveness. Seemed we learned more life lessons at an earlier age


----------



## Wheatermay

zeke said:


> this! Why does my wearing a helmet make people think i'm somehow less of a rider, or afraid of my horse? I can ride without a helmet, i do it periodically, like at a rodeo performance where my drill teams uniform means i cannot. I prefer to wear it though. It does not effect those around me, why should they form silly assumptions based on its presence?
> _posted via mobile device_


yes! Exactly! I agree!


----------



## Wheatermay

Britt said:


> I only started wearing a helmet this year, and I try to wear it every time I ride, but sometimes I mess up and forget... though usually I forget it if I'm just riding in the Lot behind the house or a roundpen or something like that.
> 
> I used to think helmet's were odd looking and stupid, as I have grown up in a community where NO-ONE wears helmets and the idea of wearing a helmet for horseback-riding is laughable, at best. I live in a 'country' community where it's people who think they are cowboys, etc...
> 
> After my gelding and I took a very bad fall earlier this year that put me in the ER for several hours, ((left me with knee braces, ankle braces, crutches, stitches, bruises, and a sever injury to the underside of my chin (thought it was broke, but it turned out it was only badly, badly bruised, concussion, not able to support my own weight for several weeks, etc...))... I bought a helmet as soon as I could after that wreck, because the thought of, 'if i had hit my skull as hard as i hit my chin, it could have easily killed me' kept floating around in my head.
> 
> I did get laughed at and teased by my older cousin (who's a jerk) a few times, but after a few times of seeing me riding with the helmet and realizing that no matter what he said, I was going to keep wearing it, the teasing stopped.
> 
> A plus to it, too... my 13 year old cousin has asked me if she saves the money, could I take her and help her buy a helmet for christmas, maybe.
> 
> 
> I wear a Troxel Spirit.


I read your post about your fall! YIKES! Your cousin asking for helo is awesome! And I too live in a country community, lots of cowboys!


----------



## tinyliny

WickedNag said:


> I think the point of the olden days was that we survived without all the protection. Cars weren't as plentiful and didn't move as fast. Seatbelts weren't in place but that is what killed my three year old granddaughter. I still wear one.
> 
> I have no problem with anyone who wants to wear a helmet but I do have a problem being told I need too. I do not wear pads when I roller skate, I did not wear a helmet on a bike, motorcycle or a horse. I would never heckle someone who did but I like having that same respect given back to me also. It is MY decision just as wearing protection is yours.
> 
> I also liked it when we had losers and competitiveness. Seemed we learned more life lessons at an earlier age


I am so sad to hear about the loss of your grandaughter. What an absolute heartbreak that must have been. Tears in my eyes just thinking about it. Poor little angel.


----------



## WickedNag

tinyliny said:


> I am so sad to hear about the loss of your grandaughter. What an absolute heartbreak that must have been. Tears in my eyes just thinking about it. Poor little angel.


Thank you so much tiny  The 9th anniversary is coming up in Nov. My life was forever changed the day she was born (my first grandbaby) and again forever changed after we lost her and her mommy that fateful Nov. day. I am very thankful for the time they were in our lives and very thankful my youngest granddaughter(11 months at the time) survived that horrific accident.

If you would like to see pictures of my precious little one there are pictures in the link in my sig. She was a kidney transplant survivor... she had a tough go while she was here. I will love and miss her forever


----------



## tinyliny

She is beautiful. She looks like a Madonna holding the newborn baby. So very sorry for your loss. 

Oh, and sorry for this small hijack of thread. As a mom, the comment of losing the child just could not be ignored.


----------



## WickedNag

tinyliny said:


> She is beautiful. She looks like a Madonna holding the newborn baby. So very sorry for your loss.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for this small hijack of thread. As a mom, the comment of losing the child just could not be ignored.


The Madonna was my future daughter in law also killed in the accident, the little one was my granddaughter. Thanks for asking and thoughts!


----------



## QOS

WickedNag, my heart hurts for you on the loss of your granddaughter and her mother. No mother or grandmother ever wants to face that. Our children and grandchildren are our precious angels.

I do wear a helmet and have for almost 10 months. I was going to ride in an endurance ride and it was mandatory so I got a Troxel Spirit and got used to riding in it. Two of my stable buddies ride in a helmet but the rest of my riding gang, including my husband and cousin (who is a director of an ER!!) don't ride with helmets.

I have taken quiet a bit of razzing about the helmet - especially if I have my ROAM camera on it :rofl: but I don't care. Razz away. My husband was hurt in a motorcycle accident 5 years ago - he was only going 15 mph and wasn't wearing a helmet. Yes, he had 2 brain bleeds and yes, he still suffers from problems from it. My cousin suffered a serious life changing brain injury in a car accident 30 years ago so I know a bit about head injuries and don't want to risk one for me now.

I know that a helmet won't 100% save/protect me just as wearing my seatbelt won't either but had my hubby had a helmet on he most likely wouldn't have suffered from 2 brain bleeds.

It may not be for everyone and that is fine but for me, I am wearing one - I may look like a geek but hey, my husband is not as good of a nursemaid as I am and I don't want to test that out!!


----------



## WickedNag

I would love to see the helmet with the roam camera on it!!! Way to cool. My daughter asked me to buy her a helmet this year. She got a new horse and he stands 16.3 and she is 5'1" I bought her a Troxel. She likes it... used it a lot at first and now not so much but I think the only time I would tease her is if she put a roam camera on it  LOL ... Thanks QOS


----------



## WickedNag

Went to find the helmet my daughter chose... Troxel Sierra.


----------



## bsms

DancingArabian said:


> Perhaps my helmet was flawed then. I didn't see the answers to :
> Why does the stupidity and innate meanness of children translate into a grown adult making an informed choice to take a risk that can be mitigated with a helmet?_..._


Again, I'm not sure you'll understand the answer - which I've given to you.

We were not overwhelmed with "stupidity and innate meanness". We were having FUN. The physical challenge and the RISK made it fun. It was competitive and competition was FUN.

In Arizona, wearing a cowboy hat while riding is often more fun than riding with a helmet. It gives more protection from the sun & ties one in to the history and spirit of the "Old West". Is that positive enough to make it worth the risk? Maybe. Depends on the individual, the horse, the activity...my horse is spooky, but she's getting better and she is NOT a bucker. I ride with an Aussie saddle and my style is deep. I don't jump and we don't race. I also have 9 subsurface stitches and 9 surface ones where a mole tested abnormal (but not quite cancerous) and they removed a good chunk of skin to make sure ALL the abnormal cells were removed. And according to the call yesterday, they got them all.

But it is neither stupid nor selfish to sometimes wear a cowboy hat while riding. I probably wear a helmet 90+% of the time, but I don't wet myself with fear when I don't.

A life lived without risk isn't worth much. We all agree on that or we wouldn't ride horses. I ride horses without a helmet at times, but I won't ride a motorcycle near Tucson with body armor. My brother-in-law rides his cycle to & from work daily, yet he refuses to get on a horse under any circumstance. It is entirely appropriate to discuss what incidents, statistics or reasons have led one to take a course of action. But it is neither stupid nor selfish for someone to disagree.

As kids, we found playing King of the Hill on monkey bars or trees or hills a lot of fun. We were neither mean nor stupid nor cruel. We took some chances, but we had fun. Riding horses is like that. Most of us do it for fun even tho it has some risk. What makes it more fun and what level of risk we are willing to take for that fun is an individual choice.


----------



## QOS

WickedNag, glad to give you a chuckle!!! I will take it with me this weekend and get my cousin or hubby to snap a picture of me with the Geek-Helmet on. The Roam takes terrific videos but it does kinda pull the helmet to one side!!!


----------



## WickedNag

QOS said:


> WickedNag, glad to give you a chuckle!!! I will take it with me this weekend and get my cousin or hubby to snap a picture of me with the Geek-Helmet on. The Roam takes terrific videos but it does kinda pull the helmet to one side!!!


I will be anxiously awaiting a video too I hope


----------



## Wheatermay

tinyliny said:


> She is beautiful. She looks like a Madonna holding the newborn baby. So very sorry for your loss.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for this small hijack of thread. As a mom, the comment of losing the child just could not be ignored.


No worries! I'm a mommy too, so if you didnt I would have! I have no idea what kind mine is... I wanted a Troxel, but ended buying one from Tractor Supply. If I'm wearing a helmet, I'm taking advantage of it. I'm going to get a helmet cam!

@WickedNag, your daughter in law and granddaughter are beautiful! I went to your link. I love the memorial sites <3


----------



## QOS

Here is a link to one of the last videos I shot....

TRAIL RIDING IN TEXAS: Kellie said Faster - it is growling!!!

If you listen close you can hear my cousin saying "go faster IT IS GROWLING!!!"

We think it was a dog and I heard it but thought it was a rumble of a motor even though it sounded close!!! Hahahahaha we took off at a canter which Biscuit and I are working on!


----------



## Wheatermay

I want one!


----------



## Wheatermay

QOS said:


> Here is a link to one of the last videos I shot....
> 
> TRAIL RIDING IN TEXAS: Kellie said Faster - it is growling!!!
> 
> If you listen close you can hear my cousin saying "go faster IT IS GROWLING!!!"
> 
> We think it was a dog and I heard it but thought it was a rumble of a motor even though it sounded close!!! Hahahahaha we took off at a canter which Biscuit and I are working on!


LOL! OMGoodness! I am sorry! I am not making fun, but EASY! EASY! EASY! LOL! It did make me laugh! I especially love the WHOOHOO! at the end, lol!


----------



## QOS

They are the bomb. I got mine last year on sale for $89 which was a very low price. I did have to by the SIM card which was an additional $32 but it is fun!!! Hahahhaah I am a major nerd and my kids just crack up laughing at me but hey, what the heck, I am having fun. 

TRAIL RIDING IN TEXAS: Here Piggy Piggy Piggy

Here is one that I took last week. They aren't real clear after compressing to upload but on my computer at home they are very sharp!


----------



## QOS

Hahhahaha that is ok. When I got Biscuit he didn't know how to canter - it was a full out gallop with thowing his head all over the place when I asked him to slow down. I was a sissy about cantering much less galloping as I had been thrown 4 years ago when I got back into horses again. The horse ran away with me bucking like crazy. I ended up with a serious leg injury so the Easy Easy Easy was a verbal command I would give Biscuit to slow him down!!! It has worked and we now canter. Hahahahaha I think maybe it calms ME Down!!!


----------



## loveduffy

thank you for the ride QOS-if you wear a helmet that is good if not that is your chose so


----------



## Andieve

My daughter wears a little Troxel helmet when she rides. It's the barn rules but it's good anyway because she's very young and hasn't had lots of experience riding yet. Gotta protect the dome! 
I've seen some super cute helmet covers online too...wanting to get my little budding rider a zebra print one!


----------



## Wheatermay

QOS said:


> Hahhahaha that is ok. When I got Biscuit he didn't know how to canter - it was a full out gallop with thowing his head all over the place when I asked him to slow down. I was a sissy about cantering much less galloping as I had been thrown 4 years ago when I got back into horses again. The horse ran away with me bucking like crazy. I ended up with a serious leg injury so the Easy Easy Easy was a verbal command I would give Biscuit to slow him down!!! It has worked and we now canter. Hahahahaha I think maybe it calms ME Down!!!


Hey, some horses need to reassured! I do it too, lol... when I run on my mare I growl, lol... But my gelding needs to be told he's ok, lol... 

Btw, how do you know how experienced you are? I dont really get how to categorize myself that way. I didnt really start riding until last year. I rode every day, and broke my own horse. Every weekend I took her to a horse show and did barrels, poles, and everything else offered. She can WTC. I lunge and train on the ground too. I broke my other horse this summer. He is only walk and trot, but he was a rearing horse when we started. Now he is a sweet little booger to ride. I did ask for advice with him to keep from getting hurt. I didnt take him to any shows. Mostly trail riding him. I havent been in any parades. I have been bucked off once, and have lost my seat probably three times now. I seem to be able to stay on most of the time, lol... I think i'm experienced, especially in training a young horse and trail riding. But I think of myself as a novice in barrels. I love it, but I'm just doing it for fun and to give my horse experience. How to people bracket themselves as their skill level in general? Sorry that may be a stupid question....


----------



## Nitefeatherz

HorseMom1025 said:


> I also will not get on a horse without a helmet. I don't care if it's that dead broke 30 year old arthritic gelding who just shuffles along the trail...I have a helmet on my head.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I WAS the rider on the arthritic, 30 year old gelding who just shuffled and had never done anything naughty in his life. That's why I got on him after noticing him acting a little jumpy. Needless to say he spooked, bucked, and I woke up in the hospital with a concussion and a broken hand that needed surgery to fix. The emergency room staff based on my injuries were shocked my head trauma wasn't worse...and credited it to my helmet! Every barn I have ever ridden at requires helmets or you cant ride. 

Accidents are called accidents for a reason...if you knew they were coming you could could avoid it! Why not do everything in your power to protect the most important organ in your body?

I only had a mild concussion and I have permanent memory damage. I cant imagine how bad it would have been if I hadn't been wearing a helmet.


----------



## royalhkay

I have never worn a helmet before but after reading this thread I think I will go get one.. Better safe than sorry..


----------



## WickedNag

I love this thread was not heated. I don't wear a helmet...never will. Will never ridicule anyone who does. It is a choice. I never comment on a pictures (well ok I did once for fun with someone I know, he had a helmet on is teenage kid did not) that says "oh no the dreaded helmet"! LOL but put a picture up of a kid without a helmet and comments start coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## MLShunterjumper

There is a rule at my stable that does not allow anyone to ride without a helmet. It is just the way it is. I never really think about the consequences of _not_ wearing one, because there is no question about it to me. I'm not going to tell everyone to wear one, it is a personal choice that we are all capable of making. However, I am opposed to very young children not wearing a helmet, because young children are not always capable of making an informed, sensible choice on their own. Just my opinion, not meaning to offend


----------



## Wheatermay

WickedNag said:


> I love this thread was not heated.


You and me both, lol... Im one of those people who take things said to me online personally, lol... I get my feelings hurt. I would like this page to encourage those who would like to wear a helmet to wear one! I like how all the people who dont, are showing their support as well. It's good stuff! I have a messed up memory to begin with! I need to protect what I got, lol! Maybe later on when they are good babies I'll take it off, but for now it'll be on. And definitely be on when we are crossing pavement.


----------



## WickedNag

Wheatermay, never let someone else's opinion have and affect on what you feel most comfortable doing. Wear your helmet in good health and save your memory!


----------



## peppersgirl

IT'S A PERSONAL CHOICE.

I am an adult and I chose to not wear one...you can call me "stupid" if you want, But I think its pretty ignorant to to insinuate people are lacking brain cells because they choose to Not wear a helmet...That's about as ignorant as me saying your your "stupid" or a "bad rider"for wearing one.

I had a horrible fall off of my 4 year old last year (it was my fault), knocked out three of my ribs (oh horrible pain let me tell you) and I hit my head really hard...That didn't "teach" me a thing as far as wearing a helmet..It taught me I was in over my head with trying to break such an athletic/ sensitive mare by myself.. so. I. called. a. trainer ( she came back a good horsey citizen)....that in an of itself I think shows that my brain cells are fine and intact. 

Also I choose to only keep horses that I can reasonably trust, and that fit into my lifestyle.. I have since sold said 4 year old because I became pregnant and that immediately made her no longer appropriate for me and my family. I think that makes me perfectly sane as I am able to recognize when a horse just isn't suitable for me anymore.

This right here has lowered my chances of having another nasty fall..Is it possible to have a nasty fall off of one of my trusty horses? YES, but its an informed risk I choose to take... and a helmet only protects my head... there is still the possiblity of dying from internal injuries, or being paralized... If its my time, I'm going to go whether I'm wearing a helmet or not (IMO)!

If you are informed of your desicion on whether or not to wear a helmet (or really in ANY THING you do) I say do what YOU think is best.


----------



## QHDragon

I wear a helmet without exception. Every horse, every ride. If I forget my helmet for some reason and can't borrow one that fits I don't ride. My western riding friends think I'm weird, but I don't care. They gave me a lot of grief about showing western with a helmet, and next year when I am actually showing western with them I am sure I will hear all kinds of grief. However it's my head and not there's. If they want to be stupid and but themselves and their families at risk I guess that's their prerogative. It does make me cringe though. I hate seeing the pee wee and under 18 groups showing in hats, I think it should be made mandatory across the board that anybody showing under the age of 18 should be required to wear a helmet. After 18 they can chose, but I think at that point it would be so natural for them to wear one I would hope they would continue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag

QHDragon, I can not believe others are giving grief. I heard it all the time...is it just good humored fun or are they serious? 

I am going to take objection to telling me that under 18 should be mandatory in helmets. My children and I will raise them the way I feel is fit and don't need your input on my child's attire. Your not meaning necessarily you in particular. 

What makes your mandatory the right opinion and mine the wrong?


----------



## Wheatermay

peppersgirl said:


> IT'S A PERSONAL CHOICE.
> 
> I am an adult and I chose to not wear one...you can call me "stupid" if you want, But I think its pretty ignorant to to insinuate people are lacking brain cells because they choose to Not wear a helmet...That's about as ignorant as me saying your your "stupid" or a "bad rider"for wearing one.


I dont think your stupid, i think your really brave, lol.... I am wearing my helmet bc I have two four year old's that I will not give up. I will train them to be what I need them to be. It may take alot of time, but they are my babies. They got me through alot emotionally when they were babies, and when i got pregnant they turned two, so I had to wait one more year to break them. I broke my mare at 3yrs old (last year), and didnt have time to get my gelding done, so he was done this summer when they both turned 4. Plus they are 1/4 arabian's... they have that attitude too, lol...

I rambled, sorry... But no, I dont think your stupid. My friend doesnt wear one when she breaks young horses. I wish she would though. I dont think she is stupid tho. I am just worried she'll get hurt. I offer to let her borrow mine sometimes too...


----------



## Wheatermay

QHDragon said:


> I think it should be made mandatory across the board that anybody showing under the age of 18 should be required to wear a helmet. After 18 they can chose, but I think at that point it would be so natural for them to wear one I would hope they would continue.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. My boy is riding a little itty bitty miniature horse, and I make him wear one... But I noticed alot of the mediocre riders who thin kthey are horse whisperers are the ones who will give you the most hassle about wearing one. The riders I respect most and aspire to (dont wear helmets), but they support me in my decision to wear one. And I also had one of them start considering buying one of her own (25 years into barrel racing!). It's funny tho. At the shows no one is wearing a helmet. Then one day there might be one or two pretty nasty spills off their horse, and suddenly half of the riders grow a helmet, lol...


----------



## SorrelHorse

Mandatory? No. Encouraged? Yes.

That's my short answer at least. Even though I choose not to wear one unless I am somewhere where it is required or unless I am on a young/problem horse in training.

Also, good luck telling the high school rodeo people they now have to wear helmets....Right, Bubsy?


----------



## BubblesBlue

Okay I want to point something out.

*This is a personal choice.*

It is up to the person if they want to put themselves at risk or not. It's THEIR decision.

End of story.


Especially if you're over age. It's all choice choice and choice. So there is no point in arguing over who is stupider. My parents don't require me to wear a helmet and I am perfectly fine with that. I am not going to say people who wear helmets are stupid. They are actually probably smarter than us. :lol:


----------



## Wheatermay

Well, I'm a mom, so of course I will agree that they need to wear helmets. It's illegal for kids to not have a seatbelt on. Or (in my state) to even be ON a atv until they are 16, THEN you have to wear a helmet, bc its the law.... 

My thought on it though is bc of my husband and guy friends. They all wear helmets while riding their dirtbikes and atvs. Their bike will not buck them off bc of a bee. It will not get scared of a dog, or more commonly a plastic bag (lol). It is never in a bad mood, or decides to test them (well, it may, lol... but if it does it's usually going slower, not faster, and ready to blow!). Plus they are closer to the ground. I give them crap for not wearing one riding in the yard. 

So why are western horse riders the only ones who are so adamant about not wearing a helmet. What is so BAD about wearing one? That is hat bothers me. Not that someone doesnt wear one, but it seems that they take offense when told to... I dont get mad when someone tells me to wear my seatbelt. 

I think it has to do with the tradition of not wearing one. But if you think about it, the old cowboys wore cowboy hats as PROTECTION from the sun (and yes I did read that in an article! LOL)... 

I can see how magical and cool we look without a helmet while horseback riding... but really no one is looking as much as we are, lol... 

I hope no one feels attacked. I was the same way a couple months back. And then I felt guilty, that I expected my hubby to wear a helmet, but I refused when he expected me. i was being selfish. What he asked of me isnt unreasonable. And I mostly didnt want to wear one, bc I would be one of the ONLY around here. But after I started wearing it, I have noticed a few more pop up around here!  

Again, dont feel attacked, b/c I know how it is. It is frustrating for both sides of the fence. I just really wanted to share my reason and thoughts on beginning to wear a helmet. No one is stupid. Let's stop using that word from now on.... It you feel you must, please substitute the word tangerine.... 

On a side note, i was going to buy a more stylish helmet. I was just about to order a Troxel Cheyenne Rowdy in brown before I read reviews of it not fitting, and the site will not give refunds on the sale they are having. So I looked into some covers (I hate the 80s looking spandex, lol.. I'm sorry some of them are horrid patterns!). I found this cool site! The lady makes these amazingly cute helmet covers! I especially love the english style hats. So cute! But they are $50 each! I may ask for a few for Christmas... but in the meantime, I'm going to try to make my own... I will post a thread with the hilarious outcomes.... I need to write a book btw... I have been rambling alot on here lately.... But here is her link! Check it out! http://www.hideahelmet.com/


----------



## Tracer

Back when I was a kid and we leased a horse over the Christmas holidays, I would occasionally not wear a helmet. Since then, I have ridden without a helmet once, and it just felt wrong. My current helmet is a Dublin Onyx and is so ridiculously light and comfortable that last time I went trail riding, I forgot to take it off until I got to the car.

I realized just how lucky I was that I wore helmets when I came off my first horse, got out of hospital and had a look at the scuff marks and grass/dirt stains on it. I couldn't help imagining what those marks would be if they were transferred to my head.

My old helmet made me look like a ridiculous bobblehead, but even so I wore it, even on horses that I trusted, even if I was just plodding around a roundyard, even if I was just being led. My parents thought I was being ridiculous; back in their day they never wore helmets. But IMHO, we younger generations aren't built as tough. We break a lot easier. We've been sheltered and seem cursed by the bad luck of if something can go wrong, it will.

I see people riding without helmets and think "That looks so much cooler", but I also think "What if that horse freaks?". I have heard a story of a girl who fell off, with a helmet on, and survived only because the helmet held her head together. My own father witnessed the death of a girl who wasn't wearing a helmet whose horse freaked in a parking lot, and she hit her head on a tow bar and died instantly.

My mindset is that helmets should be required in horse events, including western. Outside of events, it is up to the individual. But the professionals need to deliver a good example to the younger people before they start thinking 'oh, so and so doesn't wear a helmet so why should I', if they don't already think that. There are people out there that don't wear helmets simply because it isn't cool, and that is completely ridiculous.

It doesn't matter how cool you look if your brains are splattered on the ground. A helmet might not always save your life, but at least people will know that you were as safe as you could possibly be. There's nothing worse than wondering 'what if'.

And there's my two cents


----------



## WickedNag

It isn't a matter of whether it looks cool or not. There is not one reason behind me not wearing a helmet. I just don't! I would never ridicule anyone wearing a helmet and expect the same treatment for myself for choosing not to wear one.


----------



## QHDragon

The reason I think it should be mandatory is because if something goes wrong with a horse a child is a lot less likely to know what to do (such as a one rein stop), and even if they do they may not have the strength needed, they are also much more likely to be injured. I worked in the ER for a year, that's all I lasted. I saw a lot of horrible injuries, many of them involving children, and even in the city hospital we still occasionally got horseback riding injuries. The ones involving people not wearing helmets were always worse than the ones that were wearing helmets. That has shaped a lot of my thoughts on the subject. 

Many young children have no concept of "this activity could be deadly" they just love their pony. It is up to the parent to protect their child in every way possible. Even the most sane horse can go off the deep end for no reason, trust me I know. It leaves a deep impression to hear a doctor go up to a parent and say "We're sorry, there was nothing we could do" or "I'm sorry, your child is brain dead" when something as stupid as a $30 helmet could have saved their lives. NO parent should have to bury their child or make the decision to pull the plug.


----------



## QHDragon

WickedNag said:


> QHDragon, I can not believe others are giving grief. I heard it all the time...is it just good humored fun or are they serious?
> 
> I am going to take objection to telling me that under 18 should be mandatory in helmets. My children and I will raise them the way I feel is fit and don't need your input on my child's attire. Your not meaning necessarily you in particular.
> 
> What makes your mandatory the right opinion and mine the wrong?


They sounded pretty serious, said something to the effect of "If you are going to wear a helmet don't bother showing western." However I have noticed more people on the local level wearing helmets in all events, and its not like my helmet is bright pink, its an IRH ATH. :lol:

And to add to my other post about mandatory helmets, I was talking more at events and shows that anybody under 18 should be wearing a helmet. Pony Club, 4H, USDF, and USEF already require them. It would not be hard for AQHA and other organizations to sit down and say "hey, while these young people are at one of our sanctioned events, we want them protected."


----------



## WickedNag

That is really sad. While I will disagree with you about having helmets be mandatory for anyone... I also don't want to see or hear anyone being penalized for wearing one. That is just uncalled for. I ride with friends who wear helmets and I ride with friends who don't. Nothing is EVER said by either to anyone. Did have a lady in our saddle club who used to apologize every time we would ride for wearing hers. That got old and I got tired of hearing it... you want to wear a helmet put one on  don't apologize to me because of it.


----------



## DancingArabian

WickedNag said:


> QHDragon, I can not believe others are giving grief. I heard it all the time...is it just good humored fun or are they serious?
> 
> I am going to take objection to telling me that under 18 should be mandatory in helmets. My children and I will raise them the way I feel is fit and don't need your input on my child's attire. Your not meaning necessarily you in particular.
> 
> What makes your mandatory the right opinion and mine the wrong?


I have to disagree a bit. I think all children should wear a helmet but its their parents choice, raise and risk your kid how you want. HOWEVER, in a show situation where things are hectic and "scary" or "new" or "different" to a horse and there's a bunch of horses in various stages of same and crazy, and children at various stages of ability, so while you might know what's going on with your kid and your pony, you can't give that same level of assurance for everyone else. That is, there's some crazy people out there in the horse world who do all sorts of hugely risky things with their kids and could easily (and accidentally) cause injury to another kid. In this case it wouldn't be about questioning you as a parent but not jus trusting everyone else to be mindful of your kid at the level you are.

(All uses of "you" are general and are not pointing fingers!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay

DancingArabian said:


> (All uses of "you" are general and are not pointing fingers!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! U sound like me! I'm trying to voice my opinion in a nice way and trying not to make anyone feel attacked! I hate fighting on forums. And I hate feeling attacked. I think most on this thread are trying their best!


----------



## WickedNag

DancingArabian said:


> I have to disagree a bit. I think all children should wear a helmet but its their parents choice, raise and risk your kid how you want. HOWEVER, in a show situation where things are hectic and "scary" or "new" or "different" to a horse and there's a bunch of horses in various stages of same and crazy, and children at various stages of ability, so while you might know what's going on with your kid and your pony, you can't give that same level of assurance for everyone else. That is, there's some crazy people out there in the horse world who do all sorts of hugely risky things with their kids and could easily (and accidentally) cause injury to another kid. In this case it wouldn't be about questioning you as a parent but not jus trusting everyone else to be mindful of your kid at the level you are.
> 
> (All uses of "you" are general and are not pointing fingers!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And it is your right to disagree. I would never board at a barn that had requirements of wearing a helmet at any age and I would not support a show that did either. That is my opinion.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I know our barn requires all riders to wear a helmet for insurance reasons. Our BO's insurance requires that helmets be worn by all riders under 18 and that anyone over 18 who chooses not to wear a helmet must sign a separate waiver stating they understand the risk and that their injuries will NOT be covered if they choose to not wear a helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

4H and AQHA require helmets as part of the "uniform" for English riders. 4H has started to campaign to strongly encourage all riders to wear helmets at all times. 

I consider it similar to seat belt laws. I really do think it's something that everyone should do...and I think in this litigious society, we're going to see them required more and more due to insurance and lawsuits. I'd rather get my daughter used to wearing one now so it becomes second nature (just like buckling up when getting in a car.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag

HorseMom1025 said:


> 4H and AQHA require helmets as part of the "uniform" for English riders. 4H has started to campaign to strongly encourage all riders to wear helmets at all times.
> 
> I consider it similar to seat belt laws. I really do think it's something that everyone should do...and I think in this litigious society, we're going to see them required more and more due to insurance and lawsuits. I'd rather get my daughter used to wearing one now so it becomes second nature (just like buckling up when getting in a car.)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you go read farther back you will see my granddaughter (3) was killed by the use of her seat belt. Just sayin  My point is I think there are enough laws in place and at some point everyone needs to be aware of the risks you are taking. Just because you really think it is something that everyone should do.... I don't agree. What makes your thinking right???


----------



## jaydee

WickedNag said:


> And it is your right to disagree. I would never board at a barn that had requirements of wearing a helmet at any age and I would not support a show that did either. That is my opinion.


 You have to wear a secured helmet on all showgrounds in the UK when mounted and I dont think that any yard would allow you to ride on their property without one either
It used to be customary for showjumpers to remove their helmets for the lap of honour but after a top riders horse spooked this year and he fell and hit his head on something in the ring they have revised the ruling on that too.
There still seem to be exceptions for riders in upper level show classes who want to wear top hats.
It is mostly steered by insurance and medical costs


----------



## Tracer

Insurance is definitely the biggest influence on helmet enforcement. It's just like if you go trail riding you have to wear one so they can't be held liable.

I'm a big supporter of events that enforce helmets for people under the age of 18. After that, I believe they are mature enough and have enough awareness of the dangers to make their own decision.

This isn't a hit at you WickedNag, or anyone else here that doesn't wear helmets, but I just can't comprehend why people would take the risk. I know people who wear helmets even when working on the ground with horses, particularly young ones or those known to rear or kick and, whilst I din't go to that length, I think it's actually an intelligent thing. Although many of you obviously wouldn't support it, I don't see why helmets haven't been made a legal necessity. Cyclists have to wear helmets legally, and I personally think horse riding is a lot more dangerous.

I find this to be a really interesting topic, I've never actually had this sort of conversation with people who don't wear helmets. It's great to have some input from the other side.


----------



## Failbhe

Well, I bought a helmet yesterday - a Tipperary "Sportage." I don't honestly know yet if I'll wear it all the time or just at lessons or longer trail rides... we'll see how comfortable it is after wearing it for a while and if I get used to it or not.


----------



## ropinbiker

I didn't read all the posts, just the last couple...but, I agree with those in the "it is my choice as to whether I wear a helmet or not.." camp. 

If you want to wear one, fine, but don't tell me I have to....

I ride my horses and my motorcycle to be "free" and feel free, a helmet just does not "fit" into that.


----------



## HighstepperLove

I grew up riding saddleseat... we wore helmets in beginner levels, but more advanced riders usually did not. I personally have not worn a helmet since I was probably... 10? 11? Something like that. My mom fusses at me for not putting a helmet on my kids when I have them on a horse (a 22 year old dead broke, lazy TWH gelding) and walk them around on lead line... but once I start doing more actual lessons with them, they will be wearing helmets.


----------



## Wheatermay

LOL, I love you all


----------



## QOS

As I stated before, I now ride in a helmet and have since Christmas time of last year. My husband was in a motorcycle accident without a helmet going only 15-18 mph. Wasn't his fault at all but it doesn't really matter WHOS fault it was...I have to live with the consequences.

He still rides his Harley 100 Year Anniversary Heritage Softtail (he loves that hunk of metal) and rides his QH gelding without a helmet. I can say that at the low speed he was going (which would be at a fairly fast speed on a horse) he would not have suffered the injuries he did IF he would have had his helmet on.

Yes, it is a free country and there isn't a law against horseback riding without a helmet but oh, how I wish my darling husband had been wearing his helmet that day. The accident changed him in ways that I have often wondered "who the heck is that in my husband's body?". He has changed so much from the accident, his personality especially, that I often have felt I woke up and was married to a stranger. The head injury he sustained effects him every single day - he has severe headaches, trouble remembering things, etc. He has a high stress job that requires tons of technical information and he comes home from work so stressed that it has aged him in ways that are frighening. 

My life has changed and one of the reasons I got a horse again was to deal with the stress. No one can make you wear a helmet if you are an adult but just remember, it is not just you who will be effected by a head injury - it is your loved ones and I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. I wish I had my "old" husband back. This "new" husband is actually way more laid back than my "old" husband - but this "new" husband is not the man I married and has taken a long time to adjust to. 

Even if my story only changes one person's mind to wear a helmet it will be worth it. I miss my old husband but he is not coming back. New husband is here to stay and sometimes I long for my old hubby to come through the door.


----------



## ropinbiker

Sorry to hear about your husband. Did he suffer a concussion? I ask because that's what it sounds like with the headaches and memory loss. A helmet will NOT prevent a concussion....since a concussion is NOT caused by the head impacting an object per se, it is caused by the sudden "stopping" of the brain inside the head -- therefore, a helmet will not prevent a concussion upon impact, since the brain is still "stopping" suddenly and is being "banged" around inside the scull once there is an impact. Now, the helmet will, of course, stop the exterior injuruies resulting from impact -- cuts, bruises, etc. Think about football(American) and helmets....they don't stop the concussions from happening, they do, however, keep the players from "wounds" at impact.

Again, sorry to hear about your husband. I am only posting this because I know there are alot of misconceptions about what causes a concussion.


----------



## QOS

He had two brain bleeds and a fractured skull. I realize a helmet can't prevent every injury but his injuries wouldn't have been near as severe if he'd had a helmet on. Brain bleed in the front and back. Lady pulled in front of him and he actually was able to get around her - but was confronted with oncoming traffic. Bike started fishtailing and went down. He was knocked unconcious and still after 5.5 years has no memory of any of it. 

I have been riding again for almost 4 years and just started riding with a helmet last year. I decided one head injury in the family is more than enough. I wouldn't want to put him through what I have had to go through - he has enough on his plate. 

I used to ride with him on his motorcycle - my brother and cousins rode them like crazy as kids - so I had been on them before. After his accident I wouldn't go - I did have a helmet and wore it and now it is sitting in the closet.


----------



## DancingArabian

Scary! How sad for both of you.

It's the accidents where one suffers injuries that could have been mitigated by a helmet that focuses me when it comes to people's choice on the subject. You (general you) aren't just risking your quality of life but of those who may have to life with you or care for you after. Knowing that I could have prevented or lessened an injury on myself that became a burden on my husband is more than enough reason to wear a helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker

Again, I am all for helmets, if that is what the individual wants..some of my "biker" friends wear helmets when we ride bikes and we don't give them grief...on the flip side, none of the gents of ladies I ride or rope with wear helmets...nor do none of my daughter's friends, most of which barrell race or are in the ambassadors(San Angelo mounted drill team) with her.


----------



## DancingArabian

I only hear that it should be a choice and that some people choose not to wear the helmet but I don't generally see the risk factor discussed.

So for those who choose not to wear a helmet, how do you rationalize the risk and potential burden you could be placing on someone else? As a parent, what about the risk you are choosing to take for your child?

( questioned with sincere curiosity and zero snark)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I can tell you what my husband says - "if I die, I die". "I don't like to wear a helmet" "I like the wind in my hair" "The helmet keeps me from seeing as well"

He rode with a helmet for quiet a while after he got it. He had never rode motorcycles like my brother had. His mom wouldn't let him get one as a teenager. When he stopped riding with it I told him "if you die, I will cry; if you come home drooling, you are going to live with your mother". The kids said "geez Mom, that is harsh!" (his mom was a pill. She didn't have high blood pressure - she gave people high blood pressure). 

After his accident he rode with the helmet for several years and then quit wearing it. I told him that I wouldn't play nursemaid for the rest of my life to someone who refused to wear a helmet when driving a motorcycle.....those are big words that is just static and he knows it. He is the love of my life and I took our vows seriously. 

I realize you can be hurt/killed doing dang near anything. Hubby was an electrician for 17 years working construction, industrial and nuclear. We are both scuba divers or were. Due to the head injury I don't think 100' pressure is a good idea. We both ride horses (obviously) so we aren't wrap up in cotton kind of people. 

I have had to leave it in God's hands when he rides his motorcycle and as far as the horse back riding - his horse came over on him in January and he and Sarge walked away from that with barely a scratch - I nearly had a stroke and was glad I wasn't there to see it. 

No one ever wants to ride in a helmet unless a loved one is injured or themselves. It does change your perspective.


----------



## WickedNag

QOS I will tell you my nephew is a professional motorcycle racer. Was the national points leader before it happened. He suffered a brain bleed and concussion. He had blood coming from his ears, nose and mouth. Thought he was dead. You can google Gerit Callies and you will find a link to the Peoria tt three rider crash and see the footage. He doesn't remember the accident. The brain keeps us from remembering those horrible events. That is a God Sent if you ask me.


----------



## WickedNag

Going out for dinner but DancingArabian, I will tell you I don't believe in living my life in a bubble. My son started racing motorcycles at the age of 6 he was a motocrosser. My nephew, Gerit Callies is a professional motorcycle racer and has been for several years. He is 20. 

I am not going to live my life in a bubble and will not let my children live in a bubble either. I don't need to justify it, just thought I would explain. When my nephew suffered a horrendous accident this year I am sure his mom was trying to justify his racing anymore too. You do what you do and you let your kids live their dreams. Gotta go the kid started the car!


----------



## QOS

so sorry about your nephew and glad he is better. My cousin was on the road to being a super rock star when he was involved in a car accident with his manager. He was the opening act at the time for Rick Springfield. It was in 1983 and he was in a coma for 3 weeks and it crushed his career. Couldn't talk above a whisper for years...doesn't remember the two years following the accident at all. He receive a multimillion dollar settlement as his future earnings were projected as limitless - but that hasn't given him back his life. He is now 63 and doing well but he is not the same as he was prior.

We are grateful he lived and is functioning. We love him dearly but yes, it wrecked his life. But, as you said, you can't live your life in a bubble and I don't intend to live mine in a bubble. I wear a helmet and look like a total goober - but I just go and have a good time and laugh along with those who crack up at my helmet and Roam Camera!!!


----------



## WickedNag

But QOS you know I love your roam camera  I too, am so sorry about your husband. I just get so tired of trying to defend why I don't wear a helmet or make my children. We don't and that is that


----------



## Eira

Helmets here, few exceptions. I even wear mine when working them on the ground though, I'm also often alone when I am doing it most days so so it is a matter of additional saftey in a higher risk situation. 

I understand about the bubble, my mom is a bubble believer! Perhaps that is why I am glued to my helmet always having had it drilled into me to wear it at all times so much that it is not even a thought but habit to slip it on as soon as I go in the barn door. That said there have certainly been times I was glad I had it on and times it was likely all that was between me and certain death since when I was growing up we rode without supervision out of the range of being able to get adult help and did lots of stupid stuff.

That said my mother in all her bubble believingness did finally cave for my sisters senior pictures which were taken on her childhood pony with my sister in a a fancy formal sapphire blue frilly cinderella dress with no helmet, no shoes, on Miss Muffin with no saddle or bridle. She looked like a princess and the picture proofs were so beautiful it made mom cry so she was glad she let her take the risk.


----------



## QOS

LOL I always say I wear my helmet because Honey Darling Precious SUCKS at being a nurse. Hahahaha when he is sick or has surgery/procedures I am right there making sure he has whatever he needs, etc. If I am sick he is oblivious - and that didn't start when he was in the wreck...he was ALWAYS that way!!!


----------



## QHDragon

QOS said:


> I can tell you what my husband says - "if I die, I die". "I don't like to wear a helmet" "I like the wind in my hair" "The helmet keeps me from seeing as well"


This is the thing that irks me about people that say "oh its my life I will do what I want with it." I often wonder if these people (such as your husband) ever stop to think, "If I die or am paralyzed for the rest of my life, who is going to feed me, take care of me, bathe me, etc. If I die, can my wife/husband/children provide for themselves without my income? Will they be able to stay in this house and pay the bills? Will they be able to feed themselves?" I really wish more people would stop and have that conversation with themselves before they got on a horse, motorcycle, whatever without a helmet. At the hospital when Michigan changed the law to helmets being optional we were joking that we should start handing out organ donor cards to all the motorcycle riders we saw without helmets.


----------



## Tracer

I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that way, QHDragon. It's thinking about how it would affect the people around me that has me alive today. I've recently passed out of some seriously suicidal times, but no matter how much I wanted to end it, I couldn't, because as much as I was hurting in that moment, I knew my parents would hurt much more.


----------



## Joe4d

If you ride like i do you need a helmet and safety glasses. I use and need a helmet every time I ride. It isnt just a "what if" tool for me.
Run walk and canter on single track trails in the woods and see how long you can keep up without a helmet. Quite frequently I am ducking under and through branches and briars and having them ride over my helmet. My helmets take a beating even when I dont fall off. I also wear safety glasses for the same reason and bugs.


----------



## JustDressageIt

ropinbiker said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband. Did he suffer a concussion? I ask because that's what it sounds like with the headaches and memory loss. A helmet will NOT prevent a concussion....since a concussion is NOT caused by the head impacting an object per se, it is caused by the sudden "stopping" of the brain inside the head -- therefore, a helmet will not prevent a concussion upon impact, since the brain is still "stopping" suddenly and is being "banged" around inside the scull once there is an impact. Now, the helmet will, of course, stop the exterior injuruies resulting from impact -- cuts, bruises, etc. Think about football(American) and helmets....they don't stop the concussions from happening, they do, however, keep the players from "wounds" at impact.
> 
> Again, sorry to hear about your husband. I am only posting this because I know there are alot of misconceptions about what causes a concussion.


A helmet can absolutely prevent a concussion, or lessen the severity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Joe, I started wearing mine to prepare for an endurance ride and hoping to make that happen in April but I tell you, when riding in the woods a helmet can help keep from getting whacked by branches and a spider in the face especially if you are going at a good clip!!! When we ride in Tyrrell Park in the woods, we go around the first time kinda slow so we don't have a huge banana spide wrap around our heads!!!


----------



## DancingArabian

The good ol' head down, lean forward and try to keep the horse straight is a well-used maneuver of mine too! I have a LOT of hair and it would be a nightmare to go into the woods without the helmet. If they had something for hiking I'd wear it if for no other reason than to keep stuff out of my hair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag

JustDressageIt said:


> A helmet can absolutely prevent a concussion, or lessen the severity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


From the Mayo Clinic
At the present time, there is NO scientific evidence to prove that a hockey helmet can prevent a concussion…Health care providers at the Mayo Clinic Sports Medicine Center have evaluated 170 concussed athletes in the past three months. These athletes were injured while participating in a variety of sports, including soccer (no helmet), football (wearing a well secured helmet) and hockey (wearing a variety of helmet brands, including those that claim to help prevent concussions).


----------



## JustDressageIt

JustDressageIt said:


> A helmet can absolutely prevent a concussion, or lessen the severity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just to add - I wear a helmet to reduce the likelihood of traumatic brain injury. I don't care about cuts or bruises, that isn't why I wear my helmet. If all a helmet did was prevent cuts and bruises, I wouldn't wear one. 

That is the type of thought pattern that I dislike - that a helmet won't do anything but keep your head pretty and bump-free. Helmets are designed to protect your brain.

If you choose to not wear a helmet on a horse, that's absolutely fine. But know the facts and make an educated decision.

I won't touch the motorcycle thing with a ten foot pole or my brain may explode.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt

WickedNag said:


> From the Mayo Clinic
> At the present time, there is NO scientific evidence to prove that a hockey helmet can prevent a concussion…Health care providers at the Mayo Clinic Sports Medicine Center have evaluated 170 concussed athletes in the past three months. These athletes were injured while participating in a variety of sports, including soccer (no helmet), football (wearing a well secured helmet) and hockey (wearing a variety of helmet brands, including those that claim to help prevent concussions).


They can prevent or lessen the severity of brain injury. Why would I wear a helmet if it were just to prevent cosmetic bangs and bruises? I'm on my phone now but I'd love to do some looking around in regards to helmets in equestrian events.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

They help to a point. Helmets reduce or eliminate a lot of the external force which both reduces/eliminates skull injuries and injuries to the brain because of injuries to the skull and they absorb some of the force which reduces the amount of motion of your brain in an incident. The fact is, helmet or no helmet, when you're in a wreck your brain gets rattled around in there. Will a helmet help in all cases? No but nothing will. I haven't seen nor heard of a horse back riding injury to the head that was made worse by a helmet. In fact, I usually hear either "if only she had a helmet" or "imagine if she were not wearing a helmet". I've yet to hear "thank goodness I wasn't wearing a helmet!".

A personal experience. A few months ago I was in a fairly bad fall. I BROKE my helmet. Cracked it all the way through and halfway up. No concussion. The visor also kept me from breaking my nose (okay I would not have minded a nose job but still). What if I was not wearing a helmet? (This event has freaked out my husband so badly that I am now "banned" from riding without protective gear.)

You can't compare traditional sports to horseback riding. Traditional sports incur multiple hits to the head in a short period of time and I know they're not constantly replacing their helmets. Horseback riding is usually one big bang to the head and most of us know to replace the helmet with a new one after a fall. Football players do not replace their helmets in between game periods or even after every game. Nor do hockey players. It is well known that some (many? most?) football players suffer long term consequences from the repeated knocks to the head. About a month or two ago, NPR did a whole series on sports-related brain injuries. To say there's no scientific evidence is just to be misinformed. 

Scientific studies are done taking traditional sports in mind and mimic those conditions. If you are riding a horse and take as many knocks to the head on on ride as a football player does in one game, there's bigger issues going on there than your helmet.

Here's an article regarding bike riding and how a helmet helps prevent and lessen injury: City of Toronto: Cycling - Why Wear a Bike Helmet?

On mobile so pasting functions are limited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Where is that Mayo Clinic article you're quoting, Wicked? Because what I found from the Mayo Clinic website states that helmets DO help:

More helmets, fewer injuries

There's also a NY Times article that references a conference by the Mayo Clinic concerning hockey and the use of helmets to help decrease the chances of concussion/TBI:

http://slapshot.blogs.nytimes.com/2...le-mayo-urges-other-anti-concussion-measures/

I'm not sure where you got your info, but it sounds as if it's being taken out of context. _Nothing_ that I've found from the Mayo Clinic or CDC states that helmets are useless in reducing the severity of head injuries.

If you don't want to wear a helmet, that's your right. Just stop looking for things to support your opinion that they're useless, because they're not. If they were, I doubt every single health organization out there would recommend wearing them.


----------



## Joe4d

I dont like bumps cuts and bruises either. Like I said earlier, I wear one to prevent just that, as well as lesson the likelyhood of serious head injury.
I also wear sturdy shoes, safety toes, work gloves, pants, ear plugs, eye protection, sunscreen, insect repellant and other items to eliminate or reduce sevirty of minor or major injuries. Just because briars in the hands arnt fatal doesnt meant I dont wear work glves when clearing brush. 
While no two impacts are the same, and you can still die wearing a helmet. You will always be better off with one. 
If you dont wanna wear one fine, but dont blow smoke up my rectum and tell me they dont do anything. Tell you what let me smack you in the head with a hammer, you want that with or without a helmet ?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I know a lot more people with snapped necks than broken heads from riding. One could also argue that without the helmet, some neck injuries would not occur because of the poorly designed visor on most helmets.
I am also going to point out that a lot of helmets do not cover the head all the way down to the base of the brain stem and none cover or protect the front of the skull.

So to those wearing cheap helmets with visor that does not have a break away system you are risking your neck, literally. And to those in a Troxel, GPA, CO, IRH and similar helmet type, your whole head is not protected. The only helmet I'm aware of with both a break away visor AND a back that extends down to cover the brain stem is the one I wear, the Kep. 

So to those calling others out for not wearing a helmet - where is your $800 helmet, neck brace, body protector and other braces for riding? It's dangerous and spine injuries are just as devastating as brain injuries but I see folks do nothing to prevent them. And then to badger others for not wearing a helmet? Pure hypocrisy.

I have a nice fancy, well designed helmet that's going to protect my noggin a lot more proficiently than yours and it sits in my tack trunk a lot. Far less than my old helmet, but still I feel that the risk is manageable without a helmet. I've actually run the statistics and there is a similar chance of any one of us dying in a motor vehicle accident as sustaining a head injury (anything from a goose egg to brain damage) from riding. I take the risk driving every day, I'll take my chances with my bombproofed high level dressage horse in an enclosed arena and speeds well under 20mph.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker

Come on folks, why ride a horse if it is soooo dangerous?? We(those over 30) rode bikes(pedal) without helmets, rode in cars without seat belts(usually on the back dash), rode in the backs of trucks, etc. and we somehow survived....crazy huh? Part of the reason I ride and rope is to feel the rush of adrenaline I get from riding a living creature at 20+ mph while chasing another creature bent on alluding capture....you can't "buy" that feeling anywhere. It would not be the same with a helmet or "alloverbodychushion"....
Sorry for adding in some "humor", but we really need to remember why we ride - and have fun! For me, that does not involve a helmet...

If you choose to wear a helmet great, but do not try to tell us that don't that we should. I have seen more horse accidents and injuries that helmets do not hlep with (like being drug, back injuries, leg injuries, etc.)...so, I guess we should all wear padding over our entire bodies? 

And, again, unless you can prevent the sudden "stopping" and "sloshing around" of the brain inside the scull, you can't prevent a concussion(or other brain injury for that matter)....you may be able to lessen it. And, in actuality, as someone said earlier- the concussion and loss of memory is a "safety" mechanism the brain uses to reduce the mental strain of the accident.


----------



## WickedNag

SR will go through my history and find the link. I didn't think we we suppose to post them here.


----------



## Wheatermay

Tracer said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that way, QHDragon. It's thinking about how it would affect the people around me that has me alive today. I've recently passed out of some seriously suicidal times, but no matter how much I wanted to end it, I couldn't, because as much as I was hurting in that moment, I knew my parents would hurt much more.


Myself as well. Also the main reason I wear a helmet now. And my husband is a horrible nurse. LOL, my little brother was the reason I never went through with it. I had it all planned out, no one had a clue. To save my mom from as much despair, I planned to make it look like an accident. But my little brother would not make it, no matter if it looked like an accident or not.

Still yet, my father who had a very severe stroke, and went through a years worth of therapy before he can walk with a cane. He is still paralyzed on his right side. But he said if it happens again he hopes it's good one. Brain damage is pretty serious. He isnt the same guy, but yet he is. It's weird to explain unless you have been in this situation. 

A concussion is the force that happens inside your brain during an accident. Your brain is actually in a pocket of a little bit of fluid. When you (for example) fall off your horse, and hit the ground, your brain is smacking off the inside of your skull. A helmet CAN absorb some of the impact and CAN prevent a concussion depending on the amount of force you are hitting with. It cannot prevent all, but it can some. And I wasnt really concerned about concussions when I bought ans started wearing my helmet. I was thinking of how close I was to smashing my head of cement. And yes! riding a horse is dangerous! Your on a huge animal and moving at pretty fast speeds! Just like when you are on any other large moving object like a car (seatbelt), motorcycle (helmet), gocart 9helmet AND seatbelt) there ae dangers! And like I said before YOU are on the only one that has a mind of it's own....

My gelding is a sweetie to ride. He always tries so hard to please me. He isnt being naughty or moody (like my mare). I went off him recently bc he didnt notice the color change on the cement until it was right under him. He popped into the air and I over reacted and pulled him left (bc I was scared he was going to crash into the rider next to us.) Somehow my foot came out, and instead of trying to hold on, I jumped off the side. He run in a small circle, and when he realized I was off of him, he nickered and trotted back to me. LOL...

And at Justdressageit, I honestly only knew about the body preotector recently. I'll have to look into the other saftey eqipment you have. And


----------



## Zeke

This whole notion that somehow riding a horse while wearing a helmet makes it less of an adrenaline rush or any less fun is just a crap reason. Sorry. I have plenty of fun still while wearing a helmet. There is still plenty of risk involved while wearing a helmet. 

Maybe that's where I'm different from those who choose to not wear a helmet? For me, risk is not always considered fun. Or should I say I do not ride just for risk. I ride for the connection with the horse and the fun I have during a good ride. I do not have a good ride when I'm worried, and while I know it cannot protect me from everything, a helmet helps me to not worry.


----------



## WickedNag

Zeke, what you feel are crap reasons may apply only to you. Does that make your opinion the only one that is right? I don't feel any need to tell riders who chose to wear helmets not too but find a rider in a helmet and they will sure give their opinion or reasons too. I, personally don't need all the do gooders in the world watching out for me. I was raised to depend on myself and am quite good at it 

SR in my history, I found the article but it was not an article sorry it was a letter. My mistake 

Do NOT try to cram helmets down my throat. If you choose to wear one please know I will never heckle you but when I choose not to silent your tongue as well


----------



## Zeke

WickedNag, I have posted on this thread a few times closer to it's beginning so you may have missed them but I have not once advocated for anyone to wear a helmet if they don't want to. I'm simply pointing out, that for me a helmet does not make riding a horse any less fun...obviously for others it does but it seems like such a small thing that overall doesn't affect the fact you are on a horse having a ball. 

I'll state again like I have many times before DONT WEAR ONE IF YOU DONT WANT TO. I didn't even give a reason TO wear a helmet, just the reason I DO.

Heck....I even admitted there's still risk involved when wearing a helmet! Trust me cramming I am not!


----------



## DancingArabian

WN,

No one's trying to cram a helmet down your throat or on your head. While you don't "have to" justify your choice to anyone, you should expect to be questioned on it when it's a subject like this. Your arguments seem to be, "because I don't want to" "it's less fun" and "helmets don't help". Two of those arguments can be counter argued easily. However, the fact remains that you are taking a risk that could affect other people. How well would you take care of yourself in the fashion you're accustomed if you had a brain injury?

I think us pro-helmeteers are just trying to wrap our brains around if and your arguments, no offense intended, are a little weak.

Ultimately we all want to know: how do you justify taking a risk "for fun/because you want to/etc" that could potentially leave you as a burden on someone else? Short, sweet, simple. It's not an attack on you or anyone else who doesn't wear a helmet. We'd like to know, so that we can understand. We know that many other things were/are done a certain way but we're asking about *this* activity done your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker

Tell ya what Joe, let me smack you in the head (while wearing your helmet) with a hammer...you will be out just like me. However, I am not that stupid...to let you do that. 

I also ride trails, at a full gallop, while chasing animals....through mesquite infested, cactus overrun, hilly, rocky, etc. terrain....WITHOUT a helmet...just a plain old hat...i seem to still be doing alright.

And, Zeke, it isn't a "crap" reason...you don't know what another person is feeling or where/how they get their "rush"...

Again, for those that don't understand why someone would take the risk of riding without a helmet...where does it end? Most horse injuries are NOT head injuries....so why not wear full body armor while riding? Or, maybe just not ride if you feel head injury is imminent.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I can recover from a broken leg. I cannot (fully) recover from a broken brain. 

I don't understand why anti-helmet people bring that up. "Well you may as well wear armor when you ride because you may hurt X, Y or Z." 
Should I then suggest you not check your tack on a regular basis, or ignore other safety procedures because you choose not to wear a helmet? It sounds even more ridiculous when it's spun the other way around. 

I mitigate risk where I can, while living a very active lifestyle that is inherently risky. I wear my seatbelt because it mitigates SOME risk while driving. I wear a helmet riding to mitigate SOME risk on an organ that I highly value - my brain. 

Again, I do not care if anyone else wears a helmet or not. But do not judge, belittle or antagonize me for choosing to do so. Don't poke fun or suggest that I may as well don a full suit of armor because I choose to protect my own head. You don't want to? That is fine by me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker

and, to add to the concussion bit, the last time i became a "casualty" of a rather heated bucking episode---a whole other story....I landed on my right hip and elbow...I suffered a concussion, yet my head didn't hit anything. The dr concluded it was from the "whiplash" effect of me landing(therefore abruptly stopping) and my brain hitting against the inside of my skull.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Nobody has ever claimed that helmets will 100% protect your brain in EVERY situation. They mitigate *some* risk of traumatic brain injury. That's good enough for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker

and, for the tack issue...that is needed to ride in certain instances, it is a tool to help or assist you in riding the horse, it is not used for "safety" , most of us, at least most folks I know, like to jump on my horses and ride bareback back to the barn or wherever-no.... tack needed

a helmet is for safety only - it is not a "tool", it does not help one stay on top of the horse, or secure a rope, or assist in posting...

so, no, that argument doesn't wash


----------



## JustDressageIt

Ropin, you don't have to wear a helmet - I won't chase you down and force one in your head, I promise..! But your arguments are very, very weak. 

This thread and argument has been circled so many times... And I'm positive I've made my point, so I will take my leave. 

Happy (and safe!) riding to everyone! May we meet again in another thread! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4everiding

"I'm so glad I didn't wear my helmet when I fell and hit my head," said no rider ever.

Just kidding 

To wear a helmet or not wear one is a personal choice. If you feel safe without one, then go for it. If you feel better with one, go for it. I happily wear my helmet every time I ride (a few "naked-feeling, holy crap my head is cold" exceptions). No one should judge others on that personal choice. After all, you don't own someone else's head...


----------



## WickedNag

JustDressageIt said:


> I can recover from a broken leg. I cannot (fully) recover from a broken brain. _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't fully recover from my broken leg. Broke 5 spots, tore the Achilles tendon off, had three surgeries. Wore a full length cast from Feb 1988 to Nov of 1989 and than a short one till Jan of 1990. Just thought I would share.


----------



## WickedNag

4everiding said:


> "I'm so glad I didn't wear my helmet when I fell and hit my head," said no rider ever.
> 
> Just kidding


Except the brother and family of a friend of mine whose helmet killed him... Many years ago, don't remember the particulars but because of his helmet and the way it twisted on his head he is no longer with us. And with that I too, am taking leave of this thread. But don't be surprised if some where, some time I post on a picture about the dreaded helmet  Just kidding of course


----------



## Wheatermay

4everiding said:


> "I'm so glad I didn't wear my helmet when I fell and hit my head," said no rider ever.
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> To wear a helmet or not wear one is a personal choice. If you feel safe without one, then go for it. If you feel better with one, go for it. I happily wear my helmet every time I ride (a few "naked-feeling, holy crap my head is cold" exceptions). No one should judge others on that personal choice. After all, you don't own someone else's head...


Haha, I like that....

But it is very rare for a helmet to CAUSE and injury or death (that's actually the first one I've ver heard of). It is far more common that they save a brain, no matter what sport you are doing.... 

Come on! They were helmets in baseball! And alot of riders still dont!


----------



## ropinbiker

justy, thanks, I already knew that and my points are not weak, just not what you want to hear....


----------



## Speed Racer

I guess what I don't understand is why all the non-helmet wearers are woofing and having a kitten, even though those of us who wear helmets have stated time and again that WE DON'T CARE whether or not you wear one.

Statistics have proven that seat belts and helmets DO reduce injuries. If you want to disregard that, so be it. I just like to hedge my bets.

Many years ago my oldest brother was thrown from a car, and had he been wearing a seat belt he would have been killed. However, that hasn't stopped _me_ from wearing mine. Had it not been for the seat belt and air bag, I'd have been injured a heck of a lot worse than I was when I totaled my truck back in February. Had the woman I hit not been wearing her seat belt, she would have been injured more gravely as well. 

Posting freak anecdotes doesn't prove _anything_, other than that particular person had a really crappy outcome. Safety equipment is meant to put the odds more in your favor. They're NOT an ironclad guarantee that you won't be hurt.


----------



## Wheatermay

Speed Racer said:


> I guess what I don't understand is why all the non-helmet wearers are woofing and having a kitten, even though those of us who wear helmets have stated time and again that WE DON'T CARE whether or not you wear one.
> 
> Statistics have proven that seat belts and helmets DO reduce injuries. If you want to disregard that, so be it. I just like to hedge my bets.
> 
> Many years ago my oldest brother was thrown from a car, and had he been wearing a seat belt he would have been killed. However, that hasn't stopped _me_ from wearing mine. Had it not been for the seat belt and air bag, I'd have been injured a heck of a lot worse than I was when I totaled my truck back in February. Had the woman I hit not been wearing her seat belt, she would have been injured more gravely as well.
> 
> Posting freak anecdotes doesn't prove _anything_, other than that particular person had a really crappy outcome. Safety equipment is meant to put the odds more in your favor. They're NOT an ironclad guarantee that you won't be hurt.


Worded great! I love "have a kitten" lol.... I will be using that in my life from now on!


----------



## peppersgirl

when I was in 4-h (oh 10-12 years ago), helmets were required.... so wondering when that changed??

I dont have any problem with helmets being required by certain organizations (or barns) to show/ride.... if you are under 18. 

I for one have seen many wrecks in the 4-h arena, because people like to over horse their kids. so a helmet requirment for that doesnt bug me. Outside of showing? It should be left up to the parent. 

For now I can imagine I will be helmeting my kid, but I wont make judgements towards others who dont helmet their kids. I know some GREAT mothers who are also great horsewomen and many of them dont put helmets on their children. 

IMO there are FAR WORSE things parents can and do do to their children.


----------



## Irish Wake

Joe4d said:


> I dont like bumps cuts and bruises either. Like I said earlier, I wear one to prevent just that, as well as lesson the likelyhood of serious head injury.
> I also wear sturdy shoes, safety toes, work gloves, pants, ear plugs, eye protection, sunscreen, insect repellant and other items to eliminate or reduce sevirty of minor or major injuries. Just because briars in the hands arnt fatal doesnt meant I dont wear work glves when clearing brush.
> While no two impacts are the same, and you can still die wearing a helmet. You will always be better off with one.
> If you dont wanna wear one fine, but dont blow smoke up my rectum and tell me they dont do anything. Tell you what let me smack you in the head with a hammer, you want that with or without a helmet ?


Joe, Are you always so aggressive, angry and negative?


----------



## MelissaAnn

I wear a helmet when I am getting the horse out of the stall until he is back in the stall. People tease me lightly about it. One of my barn friends was grooming her horse and brushing a back leg when the horse kicked right in the head. The horse just had a tickle and barely tapped her with his hoof...probably had a fly on it's belly. She had a huge goose egg above her eyebrow. I paid too much for my college eduction to let a horse kick the smarts right outta my brain! So i'll look nerdy, but I am not worried about what people think!


----------



## bsms

^^ Fine. Feel free to wear a helmet while driving, too, if that is what you want and it makes you feel more confident. But while there are a lot of folks on this thread who say they don't care if someone DOESN'T wear a helmet, they sure feel free to lecture them and call them names...

No one needs to ride a horse. And no one needs to jump with a horse. Jumping increases the risk of head injury vastly more than wearing a helmet reduces it. In fact, wearing a helmet while jumping still involves much higher risk than riding the flats without one - something on the order of 5 -40 times the risk (that would be 500-4000 percent), depending on the study. Yet I don't call jumpers adrenaline junkies, or ridicule what gives them pleasure when riding. I don't call them selfish or question their judgment. I don't advocate for laws banning anyone under 18 from jumping.

I wear a helmet almost every time I ride, although I tend to consider good boots to be more essential safety gear than a helmet. I use an Aussie saddle because 'you never know what a horse will do', and an Aussie-style saddle offers greater support to a rider than an English one does. But I have no intentions of campaigning to ban those under 18 from riding English...

If there are intelligent, fact-based arguments for helmets - and there are - bring them up. Then let others decide what they consider an acceptable risk.


----------



## Speed Racer

Irish Wake said:


> Joe, Are you always so aggressive, angry and negative?


Yes. You'll find he thinks everyone who isn't him is an idiot.


----------



## bsms

Speed Racer said:


> Yes. You'll find he thinks everyone who isn't him is an idiot.


That is how *I* feel. I'm just too nice to say so, most of the time! :twisted:


----------



## Speed Racer

bsms said:


> That is how *I* feel. I'm just too nice to say so, most of the time! :twisted:



But not ALL of the time, right bsms? :rofl:


----------



## Cottonwood Stables

I think you are dumb when you don't wear a helmet. I think it is braver to because you don't care what people think so make fun of them for being brain dead!!! Get it!! LOL!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Cottonwood Stables said:


> I think you are dumb when you don't wear a helmet. I think it is braver to because you don't care what people think so make fun of them for being brain dead!!! Get it!! LOL!!


This is exactly what someone SHOULDN'T do. We need to respect each others choices.

I wear a helmet 99% of the time, but I'd never tell someone they're 'brain dead' for not wearing one. That's nasty, immature, and completely uncalled for.

No LOLs about it. :?


----------



## Cottonwood Stables

I think you are dumb when you don't wear a helmet. I think it is braver to wear one because you don't care what people think so make fun of them for being brain dead!!! Get it!! LOL!!

I have just witnessed how many time a helmet has saved friends lives or prevented me for a trip to the ER for them to tell me I waked my head... waste of my time so helmets prevent time loss too!! 

One incident is when a friend foot got caught in the stirrup. She had all the correct gear, boots and even safety stirrups but they failed her and she was dragged and dragged and dragged. The horse stepped on her head 6 times and cracked her helmet but when we finally calmed her horse down and unhooked her foot she got up and walked away nothing but a bit of bruising and stiffness. SHE WAS PERFECTLY FINE. This was when I jumped in running shoes and no helmet while training my 3 year old and her horse was more trained, calmer, and safer...... so need less to say every time I go riding with my friends -who most don't wear a helmet and raze me- I just tell them this story and that I like that I still have my friend because without a doubt her head would have been crushed under her mare's foot. Not a crash or a bang off the ground but flattened to a pulp. I am sooooo glad that for all the thousand times she wore her helmet that it was all worth it.

Now don't get me wrong I do forget mine on occasion and everyone always snaps a picture to give me heck after. I can take the abuse. LOL!!

I mean in the end it is your choice and what you think and want to do I don't care. I make my family, people close to me or of course any riding students always wear helmets but it is because of freak accidents that I have seen. This way I have no regrets should something happen to them.


----------



## bsms

Cottonwood Stables said:


> I think you are dumb when you don't wear a helmet. I think it is braver to wear one because you don't care what people think so make fun of them for being brain dead!!! Get it!! LOL!!
> 
> I have just witnessed how many time a helmet has saved friends lives or prevented me for a trip to the ER for them to tell me I waked my head... waste of my time so helmets prevent time loss too!!
> 
> One incident is when a friend foot got caught in the stirrup. She had all the correct gear, boots and even safety stirrups but they failed her and she was dragged and dragged and dragged...


So does that mean anyone who doesn't ride with these:










is stupid?

You say you jump...can I call you stupid for engaging in riskier behavior for the fun of it? I spent some time a couple of weeks ago visiting a rancher friend in Utah. He & his 4 sons have ridden their entire lives in rough country without a head injury. His winter grazing allotment is being cut by the BLM. Should I tell him to start a riding school for your friends?

Stupid is a pretty strong word to use on those who evaluate their risks differently than you do, who ride a different style than you do, and use different equipment than you do.


----------



## Lopin N Paint

I do not wear a helmet... I did wear one in the past, and when I gave lessons and rode with students I wore one... but when I'm doing my own thing, no, I'd just rather be without.

I guess I am just very confident that I will do ok without one. That being said I'm very much a wuss and I will not climb aboard a horse who's attitude and training I am not totally comfortable with. I don't care what you pay or what you want done in what amount of time. 

"One important key to success is self-confidence. An important key to self-confidence is preparation."- Arthur Ashe


----------



## WickedNag

Cottonwood Stables said:


> I think you are dumb when you don't wear a helmet. I think it is braver to because you don't care what people think so make fun of them for being brain dead!!! Get it!! LOL!!


Nice way to come across to people 4 days into the forum. I don't appreciate being called dumb. I don't call you chicken for wearing a helmet, I don't make fun of you and yet you call me dumb??? WTH? Back to being done with this thread. But will let you know it is people like you who get my backbone up and convince me that I will NEVER wear one!


----------



## Cottonwood Stables

Okay so I don't know what happenned but this was my whole post and I think people should read it through. I am sorry but I am new to this forum and my whole posts don't seem to be posting......


I think you are dumb when you don't wear a helmet. I think it is braver to wear one because you don't care what people think so make fun of them for being brain dead!!! Get it!! LOL!!

I have just witnessed how many time a helmet has saved friends lives or prevented me for a trip to the ER for them to tell me I waked my head... waste of my time so helmets prevent time loss too!! 

One incident is when a friend foot got caught in the stirrup. She had all the correct gear, boots and even safety stirrups but they failed her and she was dragged and dragged and dragged. The horse stepped on her head 6 times and cracked her helmet but when we finally calmed her horse down and unhooked her foot she got up and walked away nothing but a bit of bruising and stiffness. SHE WAS PERFECTLY FINE. This was when I jumped in running shoes and no helmet while training my 3 year old and her horse was more trained, calmer, and safer...... so need less to say every time I go riding with my friends -who most don't wear a helmet and raze me- I just tell them this story and that I like that I still have my friend because without a doubt her head would have been crushed under her mare's foot. Not a crash or a bang off the ground but flattened to a pulp. I am sooooo glad that for all the thousand times she wore her helmet that it was all worth it.

Now don't get me wrong I do forget mine on occasion and everyone always snaps a picture to give me heck after. I can take the abuse. LOL!!

I mean in the end it is your choice and what you think and want to do I don't care. I make my family, people close to me or of course any riding students always wear helmets but it is because of freak accidents that I have seen. This way I have no regrets should something happen to them.


----------



## Cottonwood Stables

So again please read my whole post my first comment is a joke for people that make fun of people that ARE wearing a helmet. Again top part is a joke and please read my whole post. The LOL part is a joke to lighten up not get haters. 

I have ridden western for years a been called a coward to wearing a helmet.

My post was for the ORIGINAL POSTER


----------



## WickedNag

Cottonwood Stables said:


> So again please read my whole post my first comment is a joke for people that make fun of people that ARE wearing a helmet. Again top part is a joke and please read my whole post. The LOL part is a joke to lighten up not get haters.
> 
> I have ridden western for years a been called a coward to wearing a helmet.
> 
> My post was for the ORIGINAL POSTER


Your post was to everyone! Read the OP first post...let's talk helmets. Whether you are new to forums or not calling members dumb it totally uncalled for. I quoted your first post in it's entirety, just as I did this one. I don't care that your friend was dragged and hit his head or had it stepped on 6x. I broke my back riding a horse and broke my leg in 5 spots and spend 23 months in a cast and had three surgeries on it. Don't come on a forum and call me dumb because I CHOOSE not to wear a helmet. I don't belittle you for wearing one. And now I will go back to reading more areas of this forum that don't set my blood to boil!


----------



## mammakatja

I've haven't read every single response here, but I read through the first couple of pages and I think Wheatermay's post jumped out at me the most just because I could have written them myself word for word. I have been riding since the age of 13. I'm 39 now so I don't consider myself "inexperienced" by any means. But wearing a helmet was never part of my agenda. I absolutely never looked down on anyone that wore one but I do live in the thick of rodeo country Texas, just a short drive away from Ft. Worth, Mesquite, and other well known arenas and you just don't see a whole lot of helmets around here. I was a little concerned about what others would think, I have to admit. I even had that famous first big accident that matters to so many people who end up converting to a helmet. I had just gotten on my very unpredictable greenie who had just learned to accept a saddle at the time at the ripe old age of 9! He's a big strong quarter horse cross and used to buck like the most seasoned saddle broncs alive. I had no idea that a giant sticker burr was hung up in his arm pit area and when I mounted him and leaned over to get my right foot in the stirrup, he popped. I don't even remember hitting the ground. I also don't remember the drive to the hospital, the CAT scan, the doctors or anything I said even though I was completely awake the entire time. I kind of remember the drive home but it's been almost 2 years and the memories of that day never came. I had a concussion from the whiplash caused by the first unexpected buck. My head never hit anything. I don't even think a helmet would have saved me any grief but of course the family pressured me to start wearing one after that. I still dug in my heals. I didn't want to be the only barrel racer in TX wearing a helmet. No, the real change of heart came last year. We had a barn fire and lost everything except the horses themselves. We did have insurance and for the first time, I had the funds to buy all my children their very own helmet. I have 6 kiddos so its not cheap buying that many helmets. Not all ride, but still. The ones that do ride were ecstatic over getting their own brand new riding helmet, not some bicycle helmet or hand me down. So I decided I better order one too. I ended up with an Ovation. My kids won't get on a horse without a helmet on their own accord. They think it's cool. So what kind of example would I be to not wear one next to my children? I too started out wearing mine just with my greenie or only when my kids were with me. After wearing it several times though, I too started wondering to myself, why just with the one horse? Stuff happens, and not necessarily because the horse is young, green, or hot. Paper bags happen. Grasshoppers happen. Gunshots happen. Holes in the ground happen. I trust my horses and I know I can ride, but I too started thinking about the idea that it's not just about me. I have a husband, I am a mom, and I have friends and family who care. Helmets don't always prevent injury but I haven't heard of too many scenarios where they caused injury so why not. I still don't "like" wearing one necessarily but I've stopped caring what others think. And it's actually kind of fun to lope side by side with my 8 year old and know that she is the reason we are now styling our "bobble heads" out there.  I totally think it is a choice and will never judge anyone for wearing or not wearing one. I'm just stating why I've slowly starting changing my mind and next to my kids, I will always look "cool" with my helmet. 


And yes, this is my "saddle bronc". :wink: He's definitely come a long way. 








Here's two of my "bobble heads". :lol:


----------



## MLShunterjumper

Cottonwood Stables said:


> Okay so I don't know what happenned but this was my whole post and I think people should read it through. I am sorry but I am new to this forum and my whole posts don't seem to be posting......
> 
> 
> I think you are dumb when you don't wear a helmet. I think it is braver to wear one because you don't care what people think so make fun of them for being brain dead!!! Get it!! LOL!!
> 
> I have just witnessed how many time a helmet has saved friends lives or prevented me for a trip to the ER for them to tell me I waked my head... waste of my time so helmets prevent time loss too!!
> 
> One incident is when a friend foot got caught in the stirrup. She had all the correct gear, boots and even safety stirrups but they failed her and she was dragged and dragged and dragged. The horse stepped on her head 6 times and cracked her helmet but when we finally calmed her horse down and unhooked her foot she got up and walked away nothing but a bit of bruising and stiffness. SHE WAS PERFECTLY FINE. This was when I jumped in running shoes and no helmet while training my 3 year old and her horse was more trained, calmer, and safer...... so need less to say every time I go riding with my friends -who most don't wear a helmet and raze me- I just tell them this story and that I like that I still have my friend because without a doubt her head would have been crushed under her mare's foot. Not a crash or a bang off the ground but flattened to a pulp. I am sooooo glad that for all the thousand times she wore her helmet that it was all worth it.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong I do forget mine on occasion and everyone always snaps a picture to give me heck after. I can take the abuse. LOL!!
> 
> I mean in the end it is your choice and what you think and want to do I don't care. I make my family, people close to me or of course any riding students always wear helmets but it is because of freak accidents that I have seen. This way I have no regrets should something happen to them.


I wear a helmet every time I get on, but I still don't appreciate your post very much. This thread is here for people to share whether they wear a helmet or not, and why. It is *not *here to give people an opportunity to bash at others and their choices. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't say that anyone is dumb for not wearing a helmet. I have been ridiculed before for wearing a helmet, so things do go both ways. Everyone on this thread who does not wear a helmet is not doing it out of ignorance or stupidity or immaturity, we all have our own reasons for the choices we make. This thread is here to share those reasons respectfully and positively. If you have reasons for wearing a helmet every time you ride, please share them without offending others. So far this thread has been civil and interesting, please do not ruin it with negative posts.


----------



## trailhorserider

I swear I don't know why helmet use is such a polarizing topic. It seems to bring out everyone's emotions for some reason.

It's your own brain at stake. Wear it if you wish or don't if you don't.

I wear a helmet currently. But I didn't always. And maybe way back somewhere on this thread I probably posted my reasoning. But here I am again and people are still trying to convince others either to wear or not wear a helmet. 

I really think it's a personal decision.

I started wearing a helmet when I started ponying my first ever foal. I figured that put me at higher risk of a wreck. And then I realized something rather neat.... my helmet was actually cooler and had more ventilation that my Aussie hat that I used to wear riding. It's Arizona. It's hot. Ventilation is important and I actually stay cooler wearing a helmet. 

I don't care what other people think. I wear my helmet, one friend wears a hat, others a baseball cap, helmet, or nothing at all. Nobody cares much what the other person is wearing. It's a personal choice, like what clothes you wear. Or even shoes. I don't even ride in boots, but my other friends do. We are each comfortable with our own choices.

If you want to wear one, you wear one. You've probably decided they aren't that uncomfortable and it might save you a brain injury in an accident. That's a great reason to wear one. If you don't, it's your brain and your choice. You've probably decided that the risk isn't that great and you will take the risk to be more comfortable when you ride. Maybe you've decided that the odds of you having a bad fall on your head are miniscule. And you _could_ be right. You might go your whole life and never hit your head.

I just found that for me, helmets don't feel half bad once you get used to them, they are cooler than my old hat AND they will help protect my head in a fall. So what's not to love? 

Everyone has to decide how much risk they are willing to accept in life, and what they want to do to minimize those risks. If we really wanted to minimize risk we wouldn't ride at all, or drive a car, or leave the house in the morning! Life is full of risk. We each have to decide what we feel are acceptable risks and what we want to do to minimize them.

Now let peace be declared. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider

MLShunterjumper said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't say that anyone is dumb for not wearing a helmet.


Just because someone calls someone else "dumb" does not make it true. So don't worry about it.

What I hear when some someone calls someone else a name is lack of maturity in the one doing the name calling. :wink:


----------



## Tracer

I think the whole 16 pages of this thread could be cut down to just a couple of posts, and Trailhorserider, yours should be in it. 

I really don't care if other people don't wear a helmet, though I do have a hint of worry for anyone that doesn't in the off chance that something happens. I would never go up to someone and yell at them for not wearing one (unless they had their toddler galloping around bareback on a wild stallion without a helmet... But how often does that happen?), just like those people (the non helmet ones, not the ones with the wild horse riding toddlers) wouldn't come up and yell at me for wearing one. If they did, I'd headbutt them.

Those people that don't wear helmets might just end up with more bugs and spiders and other ickies in their hair on the trails


----------



## Wheatermay

I just spent the weekend camping and horseback riding. My friend was supposed to make sure I wore my helmet. First day no problem I wore it, and had no problem. The second day, I forgot it, and my friend forgot to remind me.... Still new with helmets.... Guess what! Not even two minutes after he said "Please dont fall off!" I FELL OFF! My mare jumped a mudhole running instead of walking through it like everyone else, and I wasnt ready! Luckily though, I'm getting good at falling off. I actually fell off twice, haha! I went to get off (I still do it the "safe way" so i was leaning over the saddle still, and she started moving (which she NEVER does), and I tried to stop her, but she went down a bank, so I just held on! I was scared to through myself back and away bc we were in the woods and I thought I'd hit my helmet-less head off a tree. I finally did at the creek bed a few feet farther down and landed on my knees. I am fine! Just some bruises! No one inthe group made fun of me for my helmet tho. 

And this thread wasnt about whether you think people should wear a helmet or not. It WAS about why helmet vs no helmet is always such a big deal? It's a decision that not everyone will agree on. and no one has a right to force it one an you. Just as no one should bully or belittle someone who decides to wear a helmet. 

I wish more people would wear them to set and example to the younger and more inexperienced riders, but I cant make you do what I want. 

I stayed quiet for a couple days bc the thread was getting a little heated...


----------



## spurstop

Wheatermay said:


> So I broke my two fur babies these past two summers. I have went off quiet a few times and have had about four concussions.... The last one (w/o a helmet) was an incident where my saddle pinched my mare. She immediately began to run and spun 360, sending me flying off and landing about two feet from pavement (luckily I landed in the grass), but I was knocked unconscious for almost five minutes. So I finally agreed with my husband to wear a helmet with my young horses. I know I will probably get made fun of (which is sad, bc I would get so mad if someone told my husband not to wear on on his dirtbike). I was surprised to see how many experienced riders supported me. So how many of you wear helmets? And how many of you are guilty of teasing? (please dont tease, just give your reason why you tease, lol)



You probably should get a helmet, but also I have to ask.... Are you in lessons or have a professional trainer that you can send these horses too? 

Four concussions? FOUR? If you have a family that loves you and relies on you and you end up with FOUR concussions from riding your young horses, then you owe it to them to seek out a professional.


----------



## FaithCat

I always wear a helmet. Not sure if it's just where I live, but at playdays/western shows, I am the only person(expecially at my age-teenager) who uses one. My friends don't even wear helmets. I've seen little 5 year olds put on big, spooky horses with no helmet. I thinks that that is just ridiculous. I don't care if it's not fashionable. I only have one head!


----------



## Wheatermay

spurstop said:


> You probably should get a helmet, but also I have to ask.... Are you in lessons or have a professional trainer that you can send these horses too?
> 
> Four concussions? FOUR? If you have a family that loves you and relies on you and you end up with FOUR concussions from riding your young horses, then you owe it to them to seek out a professional.


I already have one. I forget it here and there, but I'm trying to get in the habit of having it on all the time so I dont forget it! 

On the part of my horses tho, yes I have had help and training from experienced horsemen who break horses themselves. I have only been bucked off once. The rest were spins that I couldnt hold onto. I have one leg shorter than the other, so it's a little harder when spinning is involved. My new saddle pinched my mare (when I was knocked out), and she DIDNT buck, but she run forward, and I didnt get the rein pulled in far enough for an emergency stop (that was this year and my fourth concussion). First one was mounting my mare last year for the first couple of times, (me being an idiot wore tennis shoes), got my foot stuck on the stirrups when she moved forward, but it did come out, AFTER I sprained my ankle and smacked my head off the ground when I fell back. The next time was switching saddles again (my mare is real particular about saddles)... she hated this one and about 10 minutes into wearing it, she bucked me off. Third time was trying to figure out if it was a fly or the saddle that caused the buck. During this, she spun, knocked my friend down, and I jumped off. Actually I dont think I hit my head there... so three concussions I have had... 

They arent crazy flame breathing horses. I rode ALOT, and by ALOT I mean I rode them daily for an hour or more . And put them into situations for experience, and they are great mounts especially considering they are arab crosses and only 4, and only rode for 2 summers. The fact is that some horses are a little harder to stay on, lol... My mare is one of them. My gelding just pops up. Altho at first he had a rearing problem, but that has been taken care of.  So no worries, I have great horse friends and trainers around to help.


----------



## tim62988

find a helmet bag and hang it on your saddle horn. then anytime you go to saddle up the horse...there it is


----------



## Wheatermay

I could probably use one of my husband's dirtbike ones!


----------



## MapleAir

I must admit, in younger years, I never used to wear a helmet. What changed my attitude was the fact that nowadays it's not only about me any more. 
When I was young, it was my life and no one else's, which it still is, but now I have a family and with that comes responsibility. 
The ones of you who say that helmets aren't an all-around safety cushion make a valid point, but from my point of view, everything that reduces the risk is worth doing. So helmet for me it is! 
This wouldn't stop me from riding with people who don't wear helmets, and I have a big issue with the ones amongst our group of 4-H leaders who ride without protective gear in front of the small children. Being a leader includes setting a good example, at least in my universe. 
Again: To each their own, everyone is responsible for their own lives, but I've made my choice.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I didn't wear a helmet when I was younger either. However, now that I'm a Mom, my daughter (almost 10!) must always wear a helmet when mounted...no exceptions.

I also have my own helmet when I ride, because I value my head and to set a good example for the youngsters who ride with us. I even wear it in parades when I'm the only adult wearing a helmet. I don't let it bother me, I just buy cute helmet covers for every occasion. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke

I know this will be fuel for those who say even with a helmet you're not guaranteed safety but...it made an impact on me, seeing this happen...

A student of mine fell off while practicing canter to walk transitions. Her horse broke to a trot before stoping and she lost a stirrup. Despite riding for many years she came off and scared me with signs of a concussion. I now hear she has bleeding on her brain and is awaiting further treatment from the doctors. She'd been wearing a helmet that was very similar to the Tipperarys. 

For me, and only me, it is a reminder why I should strap up with each ride as well as lead by example for my students. I don't want anyone thinking that they will some how be uncool or looked down for wearing one and I feel even more strongly now about not letting the thoughts of others effect my decision to wear one no matter the event or setting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skunkworks

I trail ride a lot in eastern WA and the only one in my group that wears a helmet. The other adults I really don't care what they do with their heads but I get really, really, uncomfortable when they have their kids without helmets riding. These are 4 or 5 year old's riding on a buddy seat on 14/15h horses. I've talked about my concerns but they all have a little bit of a "cowboy" attitude towards falling off and think they can fall in a way that the kid will be safe. 


As for helmets, I grew up with Troxel spirits with my last one having an argument between it and a tree branch so now I'm trying out a Tipperary sportage.


----------



## Zeke

I currently have and have always grown up with Troxels but when I borrow a schools helmet for a ride I use a Tipperary Sportage and they're so comfty! I can't say they're my favorite appearance wise but they're easy to wear for the long haul! 

I do like that many of the newer helmets have an adjustable dial in the back for small heads! I'm a total pin head so I'm glad I can buy a helmet big enough to cover my forehead, temples, back of my skull well (ie- not a kid size lol) but then dial in a snug fit. Only problem is the dial sits where my ponytail does too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runninghot88

I do barrel racing and do go to quite a few shows. I am 20 and i wear a helmet. I will be the only one in the show wearing one but it takes one less worry off my mind when running hard. A show is where I will really test my limits, so that's when I wear one the most. Have I been teased and made fun of? Of course and one girl felt the need to open her mouth in warm ups and shout "why aren't you wearing your helmet?"in front of everyone. I wasn't wearing it because it was in my car that my parents were driving to the show and weren't there yet. I also wear one when i am trail riding by myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay

Runninghot88 said:


> I do barrel racing and do go to quite a few shows. I am 20 and i wear a helmet. I will be the only one in the show wearing one but it takes one less worry off my mind when running hard. A show is where I will really test my limits, so that's when I wear one the most. Have I been teased and made fun of? Of course and one girl felt the need to open her mouth in warm ups and shout "why aren't you wearing your helmet?"in front of everyone. I wasn't wearing it because it was in my car that my parents were driving to the show and weren't there yet. I also wear one when i am trail riding by myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I would like to shake your hand for putting up with people like that! I realize it's easier to joke around about it to them instead of letting it get to me. My biggest problem when "testing myself" and running or jumping is a pelvic misalignment. It makes my leg a bit shorter than the other, and it's a little harder to stay in the saddle. When my foot slips and but lift out of the seat, I'm going off (usually). I have learned how to fall safely too. Rolling is best! I had a fellow rider with decades of riding tell me the other day that she thinks that's my biggest problem is my pelvis. I have road bareback and stayed on my horse when she spooked and spin, and I can stay with my horse most of the time, but when I have to really on a stirrup of quick maneuvers, I get in a little trouble. It made me feel better. :neutral: Bc I seem to go off more than less experienced riders.


----------

